# What's your Liebowitz Social Anxiety Score?



## jangle1

My score is a 50, and it says I don't suffer from social anxiety, but I can honestly say that's not correct. My symptoms of SA, though less then what it used to be, is certainly not in remission.

Honestly as I'm looking at the scale, I would say 25-30 range would be an upper bound for someone without SA. Anything over 30 seems like SA.

Find out your score:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/disorder/liebowitz/


----------



## diamondheart89

68


----------



## doodleflap

112

Wow.


----------



## Larkspur

88


----------



## Vip3r

83 :boogie:clap (I celebrate because when I took it a while back my score was 127, yay progress!)


----------



## Fantas Eyes

79


----------



## usernamegoeshere

Larkspur said:


> 88


yep.


----------



## sleepytime

90


----------



## MojoCrunch

68


----------



## luctus

89, I just learned that today.


----------



## eleda

OMG 119. I'm going to use this as a base line (thanks for the idea Vip3R) to follow my progress.


----------



## ronnie702

84


----------



## HarrietTheSpy

81


----------



## JAkDy

71


----------



## metamorphosis

75. But this doesn't take into account if you're on meds or not. If I wasn't it would be a lot higher.


----------



## Chakka

85


----------



## Keirelle

107, but some of them were a bit difficult for me because I don't remember NOT having social anxiety, so some things are a bit different for me. Like using a public washroom- I will do it, but I make sure there is no one in there or that they definitely cannot hear me pee (I also can't pee if anyone can hear me at home though too, haha). I have a lot of habits that I don't even entirely realize AREN'T okay, because I have always done them. My parents tell me I haven't been able to use the washroom with anyone in hearing range since I learned how to use a toilet...

And some things depend on the situation- like eating in public, depends on the setting of the place how I will do. So I literally will wait to get a booth. I feel same in a booth, but I will have a hard time if it is in open seating or not by a wall at least.

Anyone else?? Is this just me and my weird SA habits?


----------



## llamamama

72...really like this because it shows what I should be doing


----------



## Madbritt

86


----------



## jim_morrison

82

48 fear + 34 avoidance.


----------



## Spindrift

34(fear) + 46(avoidance) = *80*

I remember it being higher, so that's good.


----------



## spacemanspiff

119. I don't think that's good.


----------



## Curtis090

67 
37(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 67


----------



## factmonger

83


----------



## F1X3R

29(fear) + 26(avoidance) = 55

1 point less and it tells me I do not suffer from social anxiety. So close.


----------



## jangle1

The scale I would say is off. I'm at 50-ish, but I definitely feel a strong component of SA. I would put the cutoff for SA at 35 to be honest.


----------



## kesker

108.


----------



## daniel1989

I got 2 well it looks like my fake it until you make it attitude is paying off lol. 

I do enjoy posting here though, I really need to find another forum.


----------



## heartofchambers

60(fear) 63(avoidance) = 123


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

79, seems about right for a sad frustrated extrovert such as myself.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

daniel1989 said:


> I got 2 well it looks like my fake it until you make it attitude is paying off lol.
> 
> I do enjoy posting here though, I really need to find another forum.


Nah- stay, this is the place to be, even if you are a faker!


----------



## Ashley90

89


----------



## luctus

Took it a second time and it was 97. Was 89 the first time. 
Whaa...did it just increase in the course of a week or was I in a really anxious mood?
I think I increased my avoidance score because I realized most of the things on the list I avoided to the point where I can't remember the last time I did them.....


----------



## jangle1

luctus said:


> Took it a second time and it was 97. Was 89 the first time.
> Whaa...did it just increase in the course of a week or was I in a really anxious mood?
> I think I increased my avoidance score because I realized most of the things on the list I avoided to the point where I can't remember the last time I did them.....


No, there's error. You have to figure probably +/- 15% error.


----------



## SAgirl

60 (fear) + 60 (avoidance) = 120 

It says that I have very severe social anxiety. 

If anything is scary, I usually avoid it.


----------



## brianwarming

122 and if I didn't have any problems with my looks .. <estimating> 91


----------



## Uncomfortably Diurnal

110...hmmm not good


----------



## Frenger868

120... 
*sigh*


----------



## Revenwyn

73.


----------



## Neutrino

92... :/


----------



## Noll

97


----------



## amene

Damn..I didn't know it was that bad..

59(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 123

You have very severe social anxiety


----------



## ktbare

105, was 113 when I took it a while ago, so mild progress I suppose.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

83


----------



## vaness

115


----------



## Hello22

59. Kinda happy with that.

last year i would've ranked alot higher, but i pushed myself more this year, and done stuff that would usually make me anxious


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

75


----------



## jaimster

50


----------



## Love Minus Zero

94...I didn't think it'd be that bad, to be honest.


----------



## trendyfool

86. But it used to be higher!


----------



## SlightlyJaded

111...gah, that's awful. I didn't realize it was quite that bad.


----------



## PsyKat

52(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 116


----------



## callmecharnelle

wow all these ppl under 100.
I bet now be4 I do it I'm like a 170 (is that being negative?) lol


----------



## callmecharnelle

51(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 96

ahhhhs! lol

>___<


----------



## lionlioncatcat

Mine was 105 quite a while ago, ill take it again now. I really hope ive made at least some progress.

Well, its 104, a year later. Im feeling like **** now.


----------



## sparky10

i took the test and got 70 - lowest its been i think.

Not working must be the way forward:um


----------



## ilsr

58 (fear) + 41 (avoidance) = 99

I didn't expect it to be that bad. Got me worried. First time I took this. I guess I should take comfort if I was drugged and didn't feel the fear the score would be at 41... And it's so dang hard, tortuous, and exhausting each day try to limit avoidance, if I have to, for each of those questions...

Some of those questions I felt were too general, ambiguous, and could be debated whether they are representative of true social health. Also, the choices of degree of fear and avoidance are limited. But I guess I'm not a psychiatrist researcher...

What I don't get is that this dude I saw at work was able to make out with the hottest looking 22 yr old gal who worked for a while at the place. Her face and blonde hair was better looking than 99% of the actresses and celebrities and models. Probably the prettiest gal I've ever seen in my life. This dude has no social phobia , also had a hot girlfriend, now ex-gf. Yet he dopes scores of Canadian bought Ativan-Lorazepam pills a day until he's shaking white from withdrawl some days.

I don't drink and I only take an Ativan on special occasions like for a meeting at work or a day when I have to work with a bully who wants to mock me or intimidate me everytime I see him. so I take it like 10-15 times a year on average.


----------



## Iced

> 26(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 59


Seems low, either case its time to decrease that value by a factor of 5; monthly.


----------



## jangle1

So in between the time I wrote this message I feel I've made more progress. I've (1) gone to clubs. (2) joined toastmasters and participated in speeches. (3) gone on dates with a girl. 

21(fear) + 14(avoidance) = 35

I'm absolutely stunned when I see this number. When I first started treatment I averaged around a 75. I've come a long way, but I still want to decrease some of my fears such as giving presentations and talking with girls. I've a long way to go, but I've come a long way too!


----------



## Nytol

71, interesting test.


----------



## Nytol

jangle1 said:


> (2) joined toastmasters and participated in speeches.


I've got huge respect for you joining Toastmasters, this is something I 1st heard about a few months back, and it would be very near the top of my fear list.


----------



## cellophanegirl

73, makes sense I think


----------



## puffins

Your score:73

YAAAAAAY ITS DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Addler

130. Do I win something? Can I get a license to never have to meet people in person again? I want one of those.


----------



## thebirdistheword

36.... D:


----------



## thebirdistheword

In one year I came from a 70 to a 36...wow I'm actaully quite happy.


----------



## JustMeg

I just took the test from the first time and here is my result:

54 (fear) + 48(avoidance) = 102.
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## mooseick

i got 109. kinda surprising, thought id be lower, but guess not. kinda interesting to see.


----------



## nickcorona

112.. (57 fear + 55 avoidance) 
I avoid a lot of things.. And I face severe anxiety whenever I am out of my comfort zone (which is basically my home, or any routine). If things don't go according to plan, or I don't follow my routine, I become overwhelmed instantaneously.

My score hasn't changed since I last took this test. In fact, I think I've gotten worse. But I haven't really done anything to counter-act my anxiety. I'm just beginning to undergo therapy. We'll see how that works out. [email protected]#$. I have such irrational fears [like calling anyone, talking to strangers, going outside for a walk, hanging out with old friends, going to the park to shoot hoops (I'm always afraid someone's gonna be there to make fun of me), looking someone in the eye, all forms of public speaking, raising my hand in class, using my headset on Xbox live, going on webcam, going to the gym without my dad, getting my driver's license, talking to people about my problems, looking in the mirror, letting anyone get too close to me, hugs, playing sports, talking in general (I stutter and lose track of my words often and can't complete my sentences), etc.]. I'm aware that these fears are highly irrational and dumb, but it doesn't feel like I can do anything to make them go away =/ I feel stuck...


----------



## MoniqueS

112


----------



## RFD1337

64(fear) + 62(avoidance) = 126 = Future creepy old guy who never leaves his house and scares neighborhood children.


----------



## makavelithedon

68 but i have my reservations, feels like it should be more....still what would i know i didnt know what SA was until a few days ago.....


----------



## masterchafed

98. Sigh. lol.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

49


----------



## Cygnus

49(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 89. I imagine it would have been quite a bit more a few years ago. My current meds have probably lowered it too.


----------



## Selbbin

50(fear) + 56(avoidance) = 106


----------



## Closed

63(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 123
You have very severe social anxiety.

:|


----------



## NmE

A sweet 95... awesome...


----------



## S0s

111

Which is why I need Xanax and sheer will to cope with work 5 days per week


----------



## Wannabewell

111... I am shocked and saddened...


----------



## jazz303

68


----------



## ForgetMeForever

101 = "You have very severe social anxiety." Yep, pretty much knew that.

I plan on retaking the test periodically to see if anything I'm trying is working to lower the score.


----------



## Trooper

I took this test on here about 9 months ago and got a chilling score of 121 (i can not remember the ratio of fear/avoidance).

I have just retaken the test again after being on citalopram (celexa) for 7 months, And been clear of them for 2 months (no medication). My score is now Fear 30 / Avoidance 26 = 56. Go me 

Trooper


----------



## Bolero

my score was 46. "You do not suffer from social anxiety".
I have improved slowly over the last years and i almost dont have any anxiety of doing regular things in public, im just a little shy overall. But i still have anxiety around my family and close friends and it makes me gloomy and periodically depressed. I'd like to see a guide for that...


----------



## arpeggiator

35(fear)+29(avoidance)=64 
You have moderate social anxiety.

I expected a higher score. Some things cause me severe anxiety: giving a presentation, calling and meeting strangers, romantic relationships, confronting situations;
but others cause less: eating and drinking in public, using public bathrooms, making eye contact.

Honestly I can't believe it, I'm going to do it again within a few days to see if I get the same results. If so, it could mean that I don't have bad SA, and I'm just a coward.


----------



## josh23

101


----------



## total

47(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 107
You have very severe social anxiety.

:hide


----------



## HermitModeON

105


----------



## djkghigh

severe 81


----------



## Cerberios

66(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 129
Oh my gosh I don't even want to look at this score


----------



## Silentmo

46(fear) + 46(avoidance) = 92 :sigh Seems about right


----------



## HUNK

41(fear) + 38(avoidance) = 79 
You have marked social anxiety

Nearly borderline severe :afr


----------



## deelishuss

64 Moderate. It was what I expected but it's still fascinating to see the weird things I avoid are not really idiosyncrasies of my own but related to SA. Makes me feel a bit better


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

81. Not heading the right way.


----------



## InThe519

deelishuss said:


> 64 Moderate. It was what I expected but it's still fascinating to see the weird things I avoid are not really idiosyncrasies of my own but related to SA. Makes me feel a bit better


64 as well


----------



## Paradoxical

78


----------



## Cheesus Chrust

ForgetMeForever said:


> 101 = "You have very severe social anxiety." Yep, pretty much knew that.
> 
> I plan on retaking the test periodically to see if anything I'm trying is working to lower the score.


Same score, same thoughts.:clap


----------



## llamamama

Is it weird that I got anxious just taking that quiz?


----------



## hannahb

113 - ick! going back on meds ... ish


----------



## pudz

before I took an intiative 5 years ago: 78

Now: ...4...


----------



## cracker91

85


----------



## Sofiah

101. I was surprised, didn't know it was that bad...


----------



## Fluffy

110


----------



## I_Dazed_I

45, Social situations don't really bother me. All of the ones that i check off were based on agoraphbia :-\


----------



## tylermarable

where do you take that?


----------



## Owl Eyes

eleda said:


> OMG 119. I'm going to use this as a base line (thanks for the idea Vip3R) to follow my progress.


I'm 119 too.


----------



## Nathan Talli

Hmmmmmmmmm......

61(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 119


SWEET?!


----------



## onlyxone

46(fear) + 41(avoidance) = 87

eep. :/ Guess I can't say I'm that surprised!


----------



## Darcy

79. I am weirdly fine with things like acting and performing, doing presentations, but as soon as it's just me and a few other people in a group I totally clam up and don't speak at all.


----------



## selfinflicted

61(fear) + 67(avoidance) = 128

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Suzume

40(fear) + 44(avoidance) = 84

Interesting.


----------



## VidaDuerme

110 *sigh* 

Need to work on that, apparently.


----------



## Angha

I got a 76...

And I know it would be way up high in my earlier years... I've gotten over my social anxiety a bit, but it's still not enough. I need proper help now.


----------



## notsosure

I got a 115 :| i should've known i guess.


----------



## Sapphiress

lol my score of 94 surprised me


I'm sorry that everyone who posted in here has a higher score than you lol when it sort of messes w/ the reason you created this thread... but perhaps we answer differently, I don't know... 
I know that anxiety is a natural part of life and many people are afraid to do certain things but they just suck it up and deal with it better and don't dwell on it (I mean people who don't have social anxiety) Like, you know it's a fact that most people do not like getting up in front of a group.. I think putting these things into consideration is a starting point of recovering from the illness we think we have. but anyways, just cuz some silly test says something does not mean it's true and does not mean your problems aren't real


----------



## Onomatopoeia

84...but I would have been much higher a few years ago


----------



## sanspants08

56


----------



## CopadoMexicano

45 I dont suffer from social anxiety.


----------



## DreamyDove

112 :d


----------



## September Skies

37(fear), 33(avoidance)= 70 

I don't get it? I thought I had severe SA. Its probably all just in my head.


----------



## dragongirl

wow 90


----------



## Paul

47(fear) + 39(avoidance) = 86. That's a lot lower than it was last time I took it.


----------



## scorpryan

"54(fear) + 52(avoidance) = 106. You have very severe anxiety." I pride myself on the fact that my ratio favors fear, even by a couple of points. I think it's important that you "just do it anyway" when it comes to avoiding uncomfortable or trigger social situations. Maybe if I keep throwing myself into these situations, I'll learn to sink or swim...

This is also useful as a list of specific things to work on. Bookmarked.


----------



## daydreamer90

Mine is 85, (47 Fear, 38 Avoidance), severe social phobia, which is higher than I thought it would be. I don't even want to think about how high it would have been before therapy.


----------



## Christina123

I got 13 and thereby not SA. I've been diagnosed by two psychologist as having SA.
My problem isn't socializing with strangers it's socializing with people I know.
I easily and frequently give speeches without problems. My problem is when I have to socialize on a personal level and can't hind behind work and school.


----------



## tomcoldaba

Christina123 said:


> I got 13 and thereby not SA. I've been diagnosed by two psychologist as having SA.
> My problem isn't socializing with strangers it's socializing with people I know.
> I easily and frequently give speeches without problems. My problem is when I have to socialize on a personal level and can't hind behind work and school.


Do you have issues with trust? You do not trust yourself or the people you socialize with? Maybe you lack good social skills. But I am surprised that two psychologists had you down for SA


----------



## Raulz0r

I scored 68 apparently I have "Marked Social Phobia"


----------



## HomicidalxPanda

64(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 128

I really have issues... :sigh


----------



## River In The Mountain

122


----------



## ugh1979

I'm down from 74 in August last year to 62 now. My med regime is obviously working quite well.

I've moved from markerd to moderate. Happy with that, but obviously still room for improvement. Hopefully I can drop another 12 points in the next 10 months.


----------



## Motionless Sway

127, thought it would be lower, but yeah


----------



## the talking one

101. Explains a lot really, doesn't change anything, though.


----------



## Makaveli

Ive taken this ****ing test about 50 times in 7 yrs. It's ranged from 35 to 105 depending on the state of my life, mindset and mood at the time.

Try and answer it based on how much you fear and avoid overall, not just remembering the times where you did avoid and where you had intense fear but forgetting moments where you may not have feared.

i got 87 (fear 48, avoid 39) with thinking back to moments where those situations were tough


----------



## johnny93

i got 124...  i hate this...


----------



## Pliskin99

107...


----------



## thewrestler92

I got a 69.


----------



## trendyfool

my score is down to a 76 from 85


----------



## kippan

72!


----------



## zkl0002

65, the idea of being more "normal" than most people here terrifies me, perhaps the test is inaccurate?


----------



## bloodswordfire1473

36...I'm happy with my score because I put in a lot of hard work on my SA but know my areas I need to work on


----------



## masterofsadness56

91 ugh :afr


----------



## s0dy

> 40(fear) + 46(avoidance) = 86
> You have severe social phobia.


Thank you Mr. Internet test, I had never noticed :teeth
Since it's not the first time I do that test, I can say that my average score is a bit lower, somewhere around 75. Still a crappy score nonetheless.


----------



## joe11

51 fear + 56 avoidance = 107


----------



## Primordial Loop

42-42...

...Jesus murphy​


----------



## imaginarymonsters

77, awww yeah (could be a lot worse!)


----------



## Skertusmaximus

91 i want to re do this test after i've spent time on anti depressants
medicatioonzzz


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres

111:|


----------



## blueeagle

62(fear) + 52(avoidance) = 114


----------



## Invalid Username

I'm only 60, but I would think that I would be way higher.


----------



## TiNGxPoPs

49. Only because I am good looking and buff. If i wasn't those things my score would probably be way higher. My score would be a lot lower if I didn't have an accent and was afraid to use my voice. sighs.


----------



## cybernaut

Took it a few days ago and I got an 87.


----------



## aanner

90


----------



## scribe

72 here. Yeah, sounds about right. Marked.


----------



## gawkward

80, severe social phobia. Looking at some of the other scores here, i dont feel so bad. Then again, it IS a social phobia forum.


----------



## Snuffy

130. Well, _that_ was depressing... :sus


----------



## kaykay609

74


----------



## RetroDoll

92 -- severe social phobia

there's no hope for people with scores in this area, IMHO. too far gone, its seems.


----------



## stats girl

111, I have alot of progress to make. Maybe one day I will be able to turn down sales people lol. Would be nice


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

28. Yeah right....


----------



## shynesshellasucks

22(fear) + 25(avoidance) = 47


----------



## Charizard

43(fear) + 44(avoidance) = 87

It says severe, but I don't really know how much I trust that. I used to be on an LJ group with people who were so bad, most of them couldn't ever go outside or perform in a workplace. I'd call _that_ severe. I can function normally at least... I just have a few triggers for panic attacks, that's all.


----------



## kaminagi

52(fear) + 56(avoidance) = 108

it's pretty accurate for me D:


----------



## odicepaul

*96*:mum


----------



## odicepaul

*Too far gone*



RetroDoll said:


> 92 -- severe social phobia
> 
> there's no hope for people with scores in this area, IMHO. too far gone, its seems.


I feel too far gone myself. No idea where or how to go from here. Scored 96 and fitting true.


----------



## Evilan

73-Marked Social Phobia... seems about right


----------



## TheLostCube

41(fear) + 35(avoidance) = 76
:sigh


----------



## bg4m3r

I got a 63, but it seems like there should be some sort of adjustment for how frequently these things occur in your life in general...for example, I will avoid going out once in a while, but if I only get invited out occasionally to start with, does that mean I actually avoid it frequently because it comes up infrequently? In other words, I think I should be in the lower part of marked, rather than the upper part of moderate.

btw-I like your avatar LostCube! That's such a great game!


----------



## TheLostCube

bg4m3r said:


> btw-I like your avatar LostCube! That's such a great game!


Thanks!


----------



## thaswasup

52


----------



## 266x

41


----------



## darksoul71

95
and who said i couldnt achieve great things lol sorry have to have some humor!!


----------



## Strawberries

86 :blank


----------



## jpgolfer05

61.... for some reason I feel this could change at any moment for me though ha.... but at least, as of this moment, I'm not too terribly bad.


----------



## The Awkward One

119...

...and to think my mother tells me to just 'get over it'.
I'm too far gone now.


----------



## andy0128

71.....although I found it difficult to quantify some of the answers


----------



## ForeverQuiet

doodleflap said:


> 112
> 
> Wow.


Same here. 
Didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Bethy

Mine was 136. Ew.


----------



## Ape in space

109
57(fear) + 52(avoidance)

I think a year ago it was up around 120, so apparently I've improved a bit. It's probably due to forcing myself to get out more, taking walks and stuff, along with some limited improvement in my work and practice with presentations, which gave me some more confidence.

On the other hand, some of the 'improvement' might simply be a result of becoming used to my particular routine. If the routine changed, and I had to, say, interact with new authority figures at work, my score would probably go up again.


----------



## CODENAME ZEUS

60


----------



## burn the witch

95


----------



## MMalloo

80, but I found the questions hard to answer with the scale that was given. In reality, the situations are much more complicated and it depends on the circumstances. So I wouldn't put too much stock in it.


----------



## Curtis090

24(fear) + 20(avoidance) = 44
You do not suffer from social anxiety.

Ooookay, That's good to know? I still have symptoms of Social Anxiety, But they seem to be lessening. :yes


----------



## jubjub

47(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 89
You have severe social phobia

Whoops. Oh, well.


----------



## nicodemus

88 - dang


----------



## Hypnotoad

57(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 120


----------



## bittertaste

49(fear) + 46(avoidance) = 95

Right at the edge, I guess.


----------



## Yuna

83! ahh didnt think it was that bad =/


----------



## Hypnotoad

Yuna said:


> 83! ahh didnt think it was that bad =/


lol 83 isn't bad! I wish I was an 83!


----------



## GuyFreeman

37.....wow...I feel way worse than that.


----------



## Cub

odicepaul said:


> *96*:mum


Meeeee. x:


----------



## ThisGuy

266x said:


> 41


^


----------



## erasercrumbs

63, 66 -- 129

I definitely cross the line between shy and mentally disturbed.


----------



## Anxious Bear

94. While I'm always skeptical of such simple tests, maybe I can take it in to my doctor tomorrow...


----------



## seriouskid

Your score: 61 (fear) + 58 (avoidance) = 119
You have very severe social anxiety.

(Thanks to this particular test, I was surprised to find that at one point the severity of my SA had lessened, which actually kind of me feel a tiny tiny tiny tiny bit proud of myself, not that my fears had gone away, but that I was braver enough not to avoid those situation as much!  )


----------



## jsgt

MMalloo said:


> ...but I found the questions hard to answer with the scale that was given. In reality, the situations are much more complicated and it depends on the circumstances. So I wouldn't put too much stock in it.


I agree it should be a wider scale.

My score is 19(fear) + 34(avoidance) = 53

The scoring scale:
55-65 Moderate social phobia
65-80 Marked social phobia
80-95 Severe social phobia
Greater than 95 - Very severe social phobia


----------



## Socially Awkward

Wow 91 and I thought it wasn't as bad as it once was, well 5 years ago it was a lot worse for me so I can't imagine what my score would have been like back then.


----------



## StarlightSonic

69(fear) + 71(avoidance) = 140
You have very severe social anxiety.

140... Wow, never realised it was quite that bad...


----------



## fade2black

54(fear) + 49(avoidance) = 103
You have very severe social anxiety.

Yet when I'm out in public I still wander off of my own now and ask for assistance when needed. Not really sure what to make of the score and what I consider private victories.


----------



## gopherinferno

24(fear) + 29(avoidance) = 53


That's it. 

I'm normal.

Shoot me, I don't belong here.

@[email protected]

This isn't right.


----------



## LynnNBoys

76
43 + 33

I'm fine with eating and drinking in public (can't think of an example when it made me anxious) so got 0s for those, that helped my score. It's the phone and large groups that give me panic attacks.


----------



## NoDirectionHome

49 + 46 = 95 (just barely at "severe social anxiety" level)

No problem with being observed eating, writing, urinating in public, etc., so that saved me from the super-high scores.


----------



## Vip3r

Vip3r said:


> 83 :boogie:clap (I celebrate because when I took it a while back my score was 127, yay progress!)


74 I have made some progress it seems, :clap.


----------



## pancakepowder

72- i dont really avoid doing things that make me anxious if its for like school/work so i think that saved me


----------



## rockyraccoon

56 (fear)
54 (avoidance)
= 110 You have severe social anxiety


----------



## Pialicious88

34(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 85
You have severe social phobia

wow i was not expecting that.


----------



## JanaNanner

Oh fun, a test!

47(fear) + 34(avoidance) = 81

You have severe social phobia.

This makes me wonder what it must be like to be someone that scores greater than 95.


----------



## ambergris

74.

I was expecting it to be around that because I am OK with public speaking and don't have any phobias around doing things in public. It's just that I freak out when I have to initiate conversations with anyone I don't know, or find myself in a group larger than about five people.


----------



## noyadefleur

90


----------



## saragay

:afr99 wow I didn't know that.


----------



## koblags

84


----------



## AgBjBeAF

43(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 85

I did not expect it to be this high. I know other people have a score of 100+, but still... I thought I'd get something around 70 at the very worse.


----------



## ShizukaSkye

118


----------



## lissa530

54(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 101
You have very severe social anxiety.

Wow that seems kind of high idk.


----------



## pita

46(fear) + 50(avoidance) = 96


----------



## Phoenix Rising

76, but I think that's kind of an average for me, since depending on my situation it can be different (in america vs. korea, speaking in english vs. korean, etc.)


----------



## tazzycat

63(fear) + 62(avoidance) = 125
You have very severe social anxiety 

Well, there's the start to a good day


----------



## Ohhai

50(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 98
You have very severe social anxiety.

I'm fine with this.


----------



## PaFfanatic

Oh my gosh. 38! I don't have social anxiety (well, according to that scale)!!!


----------



## Elleire

61(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 124 

Meh.


----------



## FitchForce

I never know how to answer some of the questions. I actually got a low score, but I know it's not right because I honestly don't get how to answer some of the things.


----------



## kilgoretrout

90


----------



## beetlejuice

40(fear) + 32(avoidance) = 72


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

94

Although I don't know if I answered some of it properly because I haven't been in many situations but that's where the avoid bit comes in. ROFL


----------



## NeonSloaney

87. Like other people I'm on ssri's, and it has moderated my social pariah tendancies somewhat.


----------



## slushie87

68 and most of it was fear rather than avoidance and I quit my prescribed meds back in 2008. I'm happy to see that I've come along way. Back in 04 and 07 I was around 130.


----------



## JMonkey

My score is 92. It was waaaayyyyyy higher a few years ago.


----------



## gawkward

77. I took it last month and it was 80..i guess I'm on the border of "marked" and "severe." Compared to some people here, thats not that bad


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I took it again because I didn't read my actual score.
It is 64% fear and 45& avoidance. 
I have severe Social Anxiety.:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Total score of 109 Wow I'm anxious about that now!!


----------



## odd_one_out

Improved a lot this year.

37(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 70
You have marked social anxiety.


----------



## FionnMcc

45(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 75
You have marked social anxiety.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Total score of 109 Wow I'm anxious about that now!!


I told my psychologist about this yesterday. She told me that I'm functioning normally, though. In spite of this. So I felt a little better.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

PaFfanatic said:


> Oh my gosh. 38! I don't have social anxiety (well, according to that scale)!!!


LMFAO what are you doing here then!!! Jks Jks :teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## xTaylor

55(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 113


----------



## tinted

129  even that test made me nervous :S


----------



## Daniel87

62, moderate. Took this test for the first time today. I bet 7 or 8y ago it would be a lot higher.


----------



## donttalkmuch

117. I'm a damn mess. lol


----------



## kikiwi

99. 
I was like "what!, are you kidding me" . i was surprised because i've been working on my SA for some time now and i feel like i've been getting alot better. Clearly i have a long way to go.


----------



## melocoton

*Egad...*

124...I'm a wreck.


----------



## Just an Echo

101


----------



## kitkatstar1

130


----------



## Roscoe

69


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

:| 123!


----------



## hoddesdon

I have done this or a similar test in the relatively recent past, and got 67 both times.


----------



## Kusjmamire

I had a low result around 40 as far as i can remember, but it said 'You don't suffer from social anxiety'

I think the test is not acurate at all. I clearly suffer form social anxiety. 
Lol if only the test's statement was true...


----------



## emmaaa

41(fear) 33(avoidance) so I ended up with a 74. It seems like an accurate score for me.


----------



## Fisk

I got 107. I really thought it would be a lot worse.


----------



## Witchcraft

87. Congratulations, you have severe social anxiety :teeth


----------



## crispycritter

101. meh.


----------



## Raina

84 :|


----------



## Cerrada

81 :s


----------



## AM1432

F-60 a-60 =120


----------



## Salus

94

O joy


----------



## Jinxx

132 
Very Severe Social Phobia. 

*Psycho shower theme music plays*
Hah. Thats not a shocker though.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

69!!! :b

Think I should take a maturity test also!


----------



## JenN2791

53  says I'm not suffering from SAD, but I still believe I do...


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

113 and I think I'm getting worse


----------



## krutonsb

86. wow


----------



## Ohnoes2191

108 :|:|


----------



## SupaDupaFly

93...Couldve gotten higher


----------



## YFMS

83, not good.


----------



## James_Russell

101

I wouldn't say i'm quite as severe as this :/


----------



## Black_Widow

98, very severe social anxiety.

I'm actually somewhat surprised at this result, considering that with some areas I'm not so bad as I used to be, and my anxiety levels on those tend to be just mild/moderate. My avoidance levels are still pretty high though, so I guess that's what makes the difference!

@ One Man Wolfpack, I'm sorry to hear that :-(. Hope that things soon start to improve for you!


----------



## Memory

Last year I got a 96.. Today I got a 124.


----------



## rawrguy

111


----------



## dope

115

jesus


----------



## Katiie

107


----------



## moxosis

118 - :afr
#22. Returning goods to a store for a refund.
I never do that, there were some bad stuff i bought at the grocery last week just couldn't go back there and complain. 

I guess if that happens too often I will have to set fire to the store lol just kidding.


----------



## pancake111

105


----------



## Fenren

*45(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 90
You have severe social phobia.*

I thought I was getting better! Oh well.*:no*


----------



## Christina123

19...

And I've been diagnosed with SA by three shrinks from two different countries and languages.
I think that test is wrong.


----------



## pheonixrising

I got a 99, very severe. Always knew it was bad...


----------



## anonymous soul

70 .... kinda expected it to be mid range


----------



## Kiki89

95 :x


----------



## gawkward

75...it was 80 in June so I guess i should be grateful.


----------



## mshollan

72


----------



## Escape Artist

22

I imagine it used to be about 90.


----------



## Illmatic123

60. I feel like it should be a lot higher lol.


----------



## Rit2003uk

82


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

50(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 108

I've had it be lower than this


----------



## lynnb

98. I actually expected it to be a bit lower. :blank


----------



## regimes

108
*facepalm*

You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## Famous

ach, why do I need reminded,
_57(fear) + 61(avoidance) = 118
You have very severe social anxiety._


----------



## Persephone The Dread

70 at the moment


----------



## Silverella

Rit2003uk said:


> 82


Me too.


----------



## extraordinary

43. It's totally subjective though, I used to take this test every week with a psychiatrist and my score would be anywhere from 60 to 100 depending on my mood and level of anxiety at the moment.


----------



## Avada Kadavra

128. :/


----------



## 0lly

100

But I can't imagine this is very accurate because I find it difficult to measure my fear of situations. I mean I have no established scale of fear in my mind. I avoid most social things, even avoid leaving the house usually, but am I _ severely_ frightened? Perhaps severe fear would only be invoked if I was being chased by a mad man with an axe? So it feels presumptuous for me to call anything severe fright, because its very possible I've never experienced it.


----------



## ShadowLand

I didn't think my SA was that bad but on the test I got 81 which was severe SA. It made me laugh


----------



## blue the puppy

82, severe social phobia. no shock there!


----------



## awdgirl

Mines was 85...if I can remember exactly.


----------



## poepoe

I got 112... I dunno if my SA is on the highest rank of severity though, I'd say severe at the most but not VERY severe...


----------



## beansly

67


----------



## whywhywhywhy

At the start of therapy - 125
At the end of therapy (and on medication *benzos*) - 65 Though I may have cheated a little..


----------



## Cisco

I actually got a 31. Some of the questions end in "someone you don't know very well" which I think throws things off. I have less problems with things like expressing disapproval with people I don't know well, actually. It's after I know people that I care what they think, and it gets harder to disagree with them or make eye contact, etc.


----------



## nycdude

28(fear) + 27(avoidance) = 55 but if they asked more questions, i think i would have gotten higher.


----------



## mut

88 ...


----------



## sunrisesunset2

105
Not good.


----------



## olschool

105


----------



## AK32

104 I guess that's really bad.


----------



## mrmarc

48(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 88

actually surprised, i didnt think it'd be that high-.-


----------



## johnny93

94..


----------



## tranquildream

(45 fear)+(46 avoidance)= 91 >.>

and it means I have severe social phobia. Psh I don't think I'm that bad anymore though...


----------



## i just want luv

68(fear) + 67(avoidance) = 135


----------



## boringboy

98 = 48 fear + 50 avoidance

couldn't care less though, all is already lost


----------



## rawrguy

55(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 102


----------



## freud

59 - worked on it for 5 years now...


----------



## SylvanFox

103??? What?!


----------



## fordsoad

65(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 129

That's absolutely insane. Most of the scenarios are quite nightmarish for me, though, so I believe it. Ugh, haha.


----------



## melissa75

11(fear) + 52(avoidance) = 63
"You have moderate social anxiety."

Not sure I believe that. I'm avoidant, but I don't have much social anxiety as evident by the fact that I'm not fearful of most situations.


----------



## blankety blank

25(fear) + 23(avoidance) = 48

Honestly this has probably been cut in more than half from 6 months ago but i do still have some social anxiety. To have to be 55 and over to be considered to have social anxiety is misleading. Why does the scale start at moderate, what happened to mild? But on another note, sweet .


----------



## brennan32

80.....I definitely didn't think it was _that_ bad


----------



## HackerZC

40(fear) + 31(avoidance) = 71

Hmm... 2 years ago I likely would have had a 5 or something. Then 4 years ago I bet it would have been 100+. 
Pretty interesting.


----------



## fordsoad

Gerbil said:


> Mine was 109. Getting that score was actually the the reason I decided to join this forum in the first place. Im not completly sure If I have SA but I think that my inability to post bassed on fear of rejection is probably a good indicator..


Oh man, I hear you. I'm the type of person where I have to revise once, twice and thrice before I post anything up on the web - considering I post anything at all. I care too much about what others think and I'm afraid of the scrutiny.


----------



## rgrwng

39(fear) + 27(avoidance) = 66


> *You have marked social anxiety.*


As soon as i read this part, i pictured the Forever Alone meme, and the Fist of the North Star character pointing to me saying "you are already dead."


----------



## mondayeyes

53 fear + 53 avoidance = 106.


----------



## candiedsky

105. Wow. Sad.


----------



## TheWorm

105. As expected...


----------



## cities

I got 75.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

56

Sounds about right.


----------



## Jess2

82.. 
im wondering how accurate it is..


----------



## tigerfox

103. 
Not surprising but pretty deflating.


----------



## BoyWithTheThornInHisSide

What the hell?! I got 48! Shouldn't that mean I'm Russell Brand or something?


----------



## dlennr

I'm embarrassed to say it -I got 119.


----------



## devin880

My score was 92. It says I have severe social phobia.


----------



## felula

84...sounds about right.


----------



## Mr Mug

53(fear) + 71(avoidance) = 124 :fall


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

112. a few months ago it was 118- improvement


----------



## offbyone

82. Wish I had taken this when I know I was worse to compare. I know I tended to lie on stuff like this to make myself feel better, however . But I was pretty honest this time.


----------



## Lost in Universe

Ive just got 84, im new to this, not exactely sure if its good or bad, i mean how BAD it is.


----------



## autumnsfall

I received an 84. I honestly wouldn't want to know what my score would've been this time last year. Since March I have made a lot of progress with my S.A. so to see a number bordering on severe and marked makes me happy, as odd as that sounds.


----------



## offbyone

autumnsfall said:


> I received an 84. I honestly wouldn't want to know what my score would've been this time last year. Since March I have made a lot of progress with my S.A. so to see a number bordering on severe and marked makes me happy, as odd as that sounds.


Good point. I would be really disappointed to have not shifted significantly after putting in what I feel has been a lot of effort.

Remind me never to take the test again, haha.


----------



## NateW

I just took it for the first time and I scored 63. I don't know what to think, I honestly thought it would be alot higher :boogie


----------



## StarGazerGirl

57 + 63 = 120. Yeah.


----------



## Kathykook

110 =(


----------



## trendyfool

76. -.-


----------



## pbandjam

91


----------



## determination

75


----------



## NightshadeBerry

Mine is 108.


----------



## roux28

jangle1 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/disorder/liebowitz/
> 
> My score is a 50, and it says I don't suffer from social anxiety, but I can honestly say that's not correct. My symptoms of SA, though less then what it used to be, is certainly not in remission.
> 
> Honestly as I'm looking at the scale, I would say 25-30 range would be an upper bound for someone without SA. Anything over 30 seems like SA.


I know this is an old post, but I just took the test and got a 50 as well. If I would have answered differently on less important things like urinating in a public bathroom, being able to talk to authority figures, etc, then I would have had SA according to their arbitrary scale. Equating things like being able to urinate in a public bathroom with being able to look people in the eyes, work in small groups, interact with strangers, etc (areas where I really struggle at) seems pretty stupid to me. The test is flawed.


----------



## Tommmy

"65(fear) + 71(avoidance) = 136

You have very severe social anxiety."

That's not very comforting. Not too sure how accurate it really is though I guess?

Don't think I'll take a test like that again.


----------



## Metal_Heart

130... I really didn't think it would be as high as that, but oh well =/


----------



## stig6

114... hmmm, like Tommmy, I don't think I'll be taking that test again. And I thought I was doing so well, but a big number like that is scary  

Oh well, I'm not going to pay any attention to it. I'm helping myself get better, and I think I'm doing well!


----------



## gillst

92 :|


----------



## Boring Loser

101.


----------



## itsjustin

94


----------



## MrMongrel

A whopping....

.......

........

_*5! *_

And mostly because sometimes I just don't feel like doing stuff out of wanting to spend the evening relaxing and alone, instead of fear.

Pretty good for a guy who in his teenage years suffered from Paranoid Personality Disorder, OCD, Borderline PD, and Schizoaffective Disorder, and got institutionalized at one point..... back then the number would have been huge.​


----------



## Moon Thief

80


----------



## bubble

113 woop woop... lol

Thing is I dont really consider myself to be very bad compared to allot of people who post on here, I was kinda expecting to get a mild score.


----------



## art of pretension

94


----------



## miela

I got 109 (57+52), but I think the test is flawed because the criteria for fear are different for everyone.


----------



## cherrycola

86


----------



## Eraque

134, ehh. It used to be 123, but when you pull yourself into isolation with no pressure on improving SA. :blank


----------



## KelsKels

98


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm not sure how many times I've taken this but I've got an 80 now, unfortunately still marked and severe :/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

113 

Jesus...


----------



## Elizabeth419

I am amazed....got roughly 97 a few years ago. Lasy year I got 72. I just took the test again and I got a 27! Yes, it is possible muahaha!


----------



## roses6

77


----------



## someguy8

125 but this test sucks.


----------



## Andreth

Holy crap, 101. Yeah, I really need to figure out why I've been in denial about having social anxiety all this time lol


----------



## natty8

97...


----------



## TenYears

132. Yes, I double checked my answers. 132. FML


----------



## ilikekittens

LOL this scale is a joke. Liebowitz receives funding from pharmaceutical companies. MASSIVE conflict of interest


----------



## Fireflies

80. I did NOT expect THAT!!! I always consider myself to have mild to moderate and this test says it's borderline severe. Sheeesh!


----------



## ilikekittens

Andreth said:


> Holy crap, 101. Yeah, I really need to figure out why I've been in denial about having social anxiety all this time lol


Dude don't take any notice of that stupid test. It's just an arbitrary scale that does not translate to illness. The guy who developed the scale received and receives huge amounts of funding from pharmaceutical companies, which ought to make one very skeptical of the true nature of the scale.

Too many people on this site and in society in general are blind to the overwhelming influence of pharmaceutical companies. Just because some arbitrary scale says there's something wrong with you does not mean there is. If you dont feel that you have a problem, then dont let others convince you that you have one.


----------



## AnxiousA

133. Very interesting to physically feel the fear/anxiety when just thinking abstractly about actions.


----------



## the3rdman

41 and 46-87
I'd like to retake this once a month or something and see if I'm improving


----------



## Invisigirl

54. I wonder if this is accurate or if I was going easy on myself as I was answering.


----------



## Aeroflot

55.


----------



## cyBersk8er

83


----------



## reghead121

118....this isn't an accurate test is it.....


----------



## shelbster18

131 :um


----------



## Midna

108:rain


----------



## Huk phin

94


----------



## jessi500

115 errr...


----------



## Class

114, if my memory is correct.

My SPIN results weren't reassuring, either.


----------



## Christina123

23...


----------



## retropat

75. Higher than I expected.


----------



## grungekid

69


----------



## deadtosociety

128.


----------



## dist0rt

98


----------



## telepathic

84 unfortunately....


----------



## hmacdona

90! Much better than I was!


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

86


----------



## Boring Loser

I got 100 this time.


----------



## hoddesdon

Christina123 said:


> 23...


 What are you doing here then? You are an interloper!


----------



## fm5827

97 wow, didn't think mine would be as high as this sadly.


----------



## GiantYankee

I got a 46 it said I dont have social anxiety i don't understand how that can be. I mean i could of maybe added a point here or there but not much. Just because not everything triggers me the ones that do are so intense. 

If I don't have social anxiety then why do I clam up on job interviews or the fact that I was so scared to start my new job I contemplated leaving when I was in the parking lot or the fact I almost gave up on college because I didn't think I would be able to take my communication class?


----------



## elliebellie

107 but I sometimes overthink things when I take tests like this so I don't know how accurate that really is.


----------



## hmacdona

GiantYankee said:


> I got a 46 it said I dont have social anxiety i don't understand how that can be. I mean i could of maybe added a point here or there but not much. Just because not everything triggers me the ones that do are so intense.
> 
> If I don't have social anxiety then why do I clam up on job interviews or the fact that I was so scared to start my new job I contemplated leaving when I was in the parking lot or the fact I almost gave up on college because I didn't think I would be able to take my communication class?


These tests should not be taken as evidence of a diagnosis. There are a billion tests out there and you may score high on one and low on another.

Psychology is just as much an art as it is a science, which is why diagnoses can only formally be made by professionals (not that they always get it right either). Having studied psychology myself, and learning a bit about these tests, I take them with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## Jessy

77


----------



## nerdybunny

The scoring scale:
55-65 Moderate social phobia
65-80 Marked social phobia
80-95 Severe social phobia
Greater than 95 - Very severe social phobia
54(fear) + 62(avoidance) = 116
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## fjb792

60, seems about right


----------



## Pheebs

49. I feel I suffer from Generalised AD as well as Social AD though, so a combo of the two would make sense. Most of the things that trigger me weren't on the list.


----------



## Simple Jack

"40

You do not suffer from social anxiety."

My problem is talking with girls, going to parties, being a normal 20 years old guy.


----------



## Memory

Memory said:


> Last year I got a 96.. Today I got a 124.


I have certainly improved since then.. I just took the the test and got a 69!:clap


----------



## Lucretia

75 for now.

Maybe it's even higher, because I've not experienced all of these situations and just can't be sure how I would react.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

* Wow, I got a 137! Ehhghhads, what does that actually mean??*
*Anyone know?? I have never taken a test like that before...is that a high score or somewhat normal for people with SA and other issues??*


----------



## Chiquitita

Chakka said:


> 85


Same here :sigh


----------



## Relz

111 :um


----------



## StimulateYourBrain

81


----------



## Ron sa

103....

first time ive seen the test, i got a chill when i thought about being in some of the situations in the questions.....eating in public!!!!!

:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Silverella

It was 82 when I first joined the site - now it's 72 :boogie


----------



## Lensa

69. that's about right


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Deserted

97


----------



## Famous

58(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 106
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## tanya elizabeth

99... so many of those situations are frightening for me *sigh*


----------



## Joe H

79


----------



## Huk phin

47(fear) + 49(avoidance) = 96


----------



## Secretaz

48(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 101 :blank


----------



## Voidstarlit

103


----------



## Nemo39122

96... :afr


----------



## crispycritter

Your score:
43(fear) + 19(avoidance) = 62

You have moderate social anxiety.

much better than before I think


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

I scored an 87. I felt really proud because I was only in the severe social phobia category and not the VERY severe social phobia category...but then my roommate who just doesn't give a s**t scored a 10. *facepalm*


----------



## Fear Goggles

Secretly Pretentious said:


> ...but then my roommate who just doesn't give a s**t scored a 10. *facepalm*


lolololol

I scored 113, which sounds about right. I've made a lot of headway over the past 6 months or so. I do wonder what I would have scored if I had taken the test back then.


----------



## wannabesomebody

101


----------



## the3rdman

I just re-took t˙is a second time (I scored 87 on Óalloween t˙is year):
36(fear) + 23(avoidance) = 59
I feel like t˙at's a pretty marked improvement in a mont˙ and a ˙alf! T˙e biggest drop was in my avoidance score, from 46 to 23, weirdly exactly ˙alf of w˙at it used to be. I ˙ave really made an effort to act like t˙e person I want to be regardless of my anxieties, and it looks like t˙ose ˙abits slig˙tly dropped my fear and majorly dropped my avoidance. 
P.S. somet˙ing is wrong wit˙ a certain key on my keyboard: ˙


----------



## unknown123

Just came across this test and took it. 

114


----------



## SusanStorm

49(fear) + 43(avoidance) = 92

I'm not surprised..I've taken it before and it has been a bit lower than it is now,but I'll try to it again in a while to see if anything has changed.


----------



## determination

80


----------



## fate77

103 ... I don't know whether to trust that score... i dunno :\


----------



## gagageek

I got a 60, not sure of the breakdown.

This actually made me feel pretty good. I am moderate! It was good to know that something which I always considered a problem compared to 'normal' people is not actually that severe.


----------



## Shadow92

Your score:
54(fear) + 62(avoidance) = 116

Every situation I face that involves people scares the crap out of me :no


----------



## Dave UK

144 

I'm not even surprised:|


----------



## acorns and insects

113


----------



## Gryffindor85

I got 83, so I definitely have Social Anxiety.


----------



## snowyowl

68. However, they skipped a lot of stuff that I _*will not*_ do. For example, I, for whatever reason, cannot exercise with other people around. It feels stupid even typing it, but even with the treadmill at home, I can't use it unless everyone is out. Also talking to specific people (like my neighbours) makes me want to pass out. I also have a thing with *ahem* Auntie Flo - I get _so_ embarrassed and paranoid and weird and I don't know why ...


----------



## littlerivers

I got 120! Not good at all!
Most of the things they listed were things I find particularly hard though, like using the phone.


----------



## Linlinh

I scored an 83. :hide


----------



## kvlog

93


----------



## Kyrsta

106. I didn't think I was that bad, but even the questions themselves gave me anxiety.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound

57 = 29 (fear) + 28 (avoidance)

I'm surprised it's not worse


----------



## LittleSister

58(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 111


----------



## Evo

62(fear) + 55(avoidance) = 117
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## therunaways

123, severe SA
Not very surprising


----------



## supergal197

97


----------



## Petur

121


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

42(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 90


----------



## Blawnka

Your score:
66(fear) + 69(avoidance) = 135
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## wnt2chng

99


----------



## ausbby

97


----------



## Cats

112


----------



## SweatingBullets

128. When I saw 95 was the score for severe I initially thought 100 was the most severe, so when I got 128 at least I felt special at first... like I got some sort of extra credit. lol


----------



## Fear Goggles

On the 18th December last year I scored 113. Today, almost two months later my score is: 47(fear) + 37(avoidance) = 84

CBT most certainly works! I feel a lot better these days. It's true that I'm less anxious, but the most substantial improvements have been to my overall mood. I'm not nearly as depressed as I was two months ago.


----------



## sparkplug74

50(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 101
You have very severe social anxiety.

D:


----------



## amc420

Keirelle said:


> 107, but some of them were a bit difficult for me because I don't remember NOT having social anxiety, so some things are a bit different for me. Like using a public washroom- I will do it, but I make sure there is no one in there or that they definitely cannot hear me pee (I also can't pee if anyone can hear me at home though too, haha). I have a lot of habits that I don't even entirely realize AREN'T okay, because I have always done them. My parents tell me I haven't been able to use the washroom with anyone in hearing range since I learned how to use a toilet...
> 
> And some things depend on the situation- like eating in public, depends on the setting of the place how I will do. So I literally will wait to get a booth. I feel same in a booth, but I will have a hard time if it is in open seating or not by a wall at least.
> 
> Anyone else?? Is this just me and my weird SA habits? [/
> QUOTE]


----------



## QuietAnonymous

73

You have marked social phobia


----------



## heartofchambers

heartofchambers said:


> 60(fear) 63(avoidance) = 123


That was from April of last year...
128 now, :blank:rain


----------



## Kissadilla

94. I was getting anxious just reading the prompts o.o


----------



## hrnmhmm

48(fear) + 44(avoidance) = 92
You have severe social phobia.


----------



## Daria

99


----------



## rhames

111


----------



## palebluedot

59(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 106
You have very severe social anxiety.

Looks like I have just a bit of work to do.


----------



## engram

15+15


----------



## bitesize

41(fear) + 43(avoidance) = *84* 'You have severe social phobia'.

I don't think that's correct....I thought it would be a lot lower?? 
Also, some of the questions I found really difficult to answer. I'll enjoy going to a party if there'll be friends and people I know there, but not if there's a lot of people I don't know. Similarly, I hate public speaking and can dread any kind of oral presentation for months and months, but I love acting on stage....?? So a little confused really..


----------



## lkt95

100:/


----------



## ~Jessie~

50(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 95 Severe Social Anxiety

I had done this several times already. This score doesn't surprise me at all but it is great to know it has come down. Back in 2008, I had scored 125.. so I am happy it is at 95 right now. I am not and have never taken any meds for it either. 

Hopefully it will go even further down when I start group therapy for the second time(no idea when that will be...).


----------



## metamorphosis

35(fear) + 29(avoidance) = 64

Moderate social phobia. I was one point from the next level, on the cusp. I think I should fall into the marked social phobia on this scale, honestly.


----------



## bakariu

110 and honestly I'll admit I held back some because I didn't want to high of a score which makes me really say dam am I still that bad?


----------



## Memory

Memory said:


> I have certainly improved since then.. I just took the the test and got a 69!:clap


So I just took the test AGAIN and I got a 93... :blank I'm not so sure if I trust this test. It changes every time.


----------



## lkkxm

took it twice because i was a little overzealous the first time... first was 

97

second was 89


----------



## Aly

94... alot worse than last time


----------



## ratbag

41(fear) + 34(avoidance) = 75

I'm aiming to get that down to moderate.


----------



## error404

125 total. But everything is so situational.


----------



## GenoWhirl

37 + 45 = 82

Knew I would be a severe case.


----------



## kyndbud

98. Was hoping it would be smaller.:roll


----------



## metrokid

103. 

A test I'd prefer failing.


----------



## mezzoforte

79...I thought it'd be higher.


----------



## Dreamscape

46(fear) + 39(avoidance) = 85


----------



## Ohhai

TheBeatlesMadeMe said:


> 125 total. But everything is so situational.


Agreed.

57(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 117


----------



## LordScott

holy ****... = 122

that is wrong.. im wore like 80


----------



## vanwa

55(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 113
i feel like my score shouldnt have been that high.
its so hard to gauge those things, i agree with thebeatlesmademe, it is all so situational...


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Your score:40(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 85
You have severe social phobia.
:>​_


----------



## Higgins

Your score:
61(fear) + 62(avoidance) = 123
You have very severe social anxiety.

Well then...


----------



## kpx0

19.. But that's probably because I don't actually suffer from SA, but a different form of anxiety issues. Not many of the things that make me anxious were really mentioned in the test.


----------



## wolowizard

41

Terrible test imo. I fear talking to strangers, yet I do not fear urinating in a public washroom. How is the second just as important as the first???? 

Might as well make a psychopathy test that gives equal weight to disregard for others lives and disregard for their feelings. 

Or a math proficiency test where counting to 3 requires as much skill as triple integration.


----------



## Black And Mild

54

I think my score was a lot higher the last time I took the test, so I must be getting better.

TBH, I feel less anxious in a lot of social situations as compared to how I felt a few months ago.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

52(fear)+41(avoidance)=93


----------



## Super army soldier

89 sounds about right for me.


----------



## LaChocolatine

44(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 89
You have severe social phobia.

I tried it yesterday and was somewhere the other side of the 100 mark...Think I may have to take these results with a pinch of salt!:b


----------



## Olesya

34 fear+33 avoidance= 67, hm, not bad


----------



## DesertStar91

105 oh my god! I thought it was better than that! :'(


----------



## Tentative

Your score:

59(fear) + 56(avoidance) = 115

You have very severe social anxiety.

:|


----------



## Tentative

Secretly Pretentious said:


>


LMAO! Nice. :b


----------



## Samuel123

66...


----------



## Craig788

55(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 103
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## peacelovemusic

107... I knew how much to rate each thing based on how much I gasped when I read them..


----------



## Dissonance

54(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 101

You have very severe social anxiety.

I'm a coward.


----------



## SambaBus

35(fear) + 38(avoidance) = 73
Probably about right.


----------



## YahYouBetcha

43


----------



## GreenBean09

45(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 92
You have severe social phobia.

I think it's a fairly generalized test to be honest. The accuracy of this test is debatable. Some of the questions were a little vague in my opinion. "Uncomfortable entering a congregation while everyone else is seated" You see on this one if it's a smaller meeting of 20 or so people I would be very uncomfortable, but walking into a football stadium of seated people isn't very scary ;P


----------



## little lion

126  gosh


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your score:

43(fear) + 22(avoidance) = 65 You have marked social anxiety. Would be worse if I was still as avoidant as I used to be.


----------



## MrGilligan

Mine says 100. Maybe I misunderstood the meaning of the numbers... it's up to the test-taker's interpretation after all. I don't think it's really that bad for me. There are just some things I hate, like returning things to stores, sex, and looking right at people I don't know...


----------



## murphyryan1

Well I was an 86 now, after 2 years of medication and awareness of my problem, I would think that pre any treatement I would have been 100 odd.


----------



## AfarOff

114 d:


----------



## MaxPower

95, very severe social anxiety.


----------



## misspeachy

31! That's really quite shocking. 

I think I have really changed since my young years of being so unassured or it's that chart, nothing on there really strikes me as worth getting overly anxious about or avoiding at the moment. I don't know if that will change by next month though. 

But I mean if these situations form the basis as to how social anxiety is catergorised, I don't think it can be determined that well, as I think through everybody I know, I'm sure that the majority would avoid certain situations like expressing dissaproval, I mean who can safely say they find that easy to do. I do suppose they wouldn't score high enough to oficially have social anxiety according to this measure. BUT, I do think everybody (myself included) suffers social anxiety in some respect no matter what they say or how small their suffering is.


----------



## forbidden

63...thought it would be worse...hmm


----------



## JohnWalnut

37(fear) + 31(avoidance) = 68
You have marked social anxiety.

Don't know, seems kinda low for a guy who's too afraid to even go out shopping.


----------



## MidnightBlu

100. Wow that is terrible.

I am ok in the situations that they were asking if I had to do it. My problem is avoiding it and not going out. If you teleported me to those situations, I would be okay with it for the most part. I just avoid. I guess I'm more avoidant than anything else.


----------



## GettingBetterNow

60 although it used to be more like 70-85. I don't think this is that great of a test because it seems to omit quite a few of my anxious situations. Sometimes these scores don't seem accurate. Anyway what anxieties I have lost socially seem to be appearing now as a general daily anxiety. Also maybe they are coming out in depression? Who knows.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

58 but I still rated myself severe in a few areas and that's what I need to overcome.


----------



## dirsad

83


----------



## randman21

80. Much higher than I would have thought, considering I seem to appear relatively "normal" to people. Most of my problem is avoiding, if this test is to be believed. Anything that causes me discomfort, I steer very clear of (hence, a lot of "3"s on the test). I'm sure that is what has driven me deeper into my hole than I used to be.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

39 :banana


----------



## ANT786

52+67=119

Not sure how to properly answer some like: _Looking someone who you don't know very well straight in the eyes?

_I wouldnt say I have a big fear of looking into a strangers eyes, but it makes me feel extremely uncomfortable. Isn't that sort of normal?

Or is your level of discomfort due to an irrational fear that one doesn't even know he/she has?


----------



## odd_one_out

74 marked. It's been pretty stable for the last year. If I get time and resources to work on it hard I might get it to moderate. I'm going to try and rate it for 10 years ago now to compare. ETA - 118 v severe.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

I got an 81...! 7 months ago I scored 112 and about 10 months ago I scored 118 :O I'm a little shocked.


----------



## guss

50. It says I don't have social anxiety  hahah I don't agree with this though. I know I don't have it as severe as most people on here, but I do have mild SA.


----------



## fedupofit

68


----------



## CantSpeak

99


----------



## meimnot90

75


----------



## Bunny 93

130


----------



## ohm

I took it a few weeks ago... it was somewhere in the low 80s, if I'm correct


----------



## jaded1973

I'm surprised that I ranked 94, I thought I would have been lower...:blank It's too bad I don't feel like there's anything I can do about.


----------



## jdilla

First time I've taken it
125


----------



## nursinggirl

*SA test*

43 it says technically I do not suffer from SA I feel my experiences suggest otherwise. I do not have difficulty with being in public or groups. I can extremely self conscious/anxious when talking to people 1 on 1. I have been so anxious during these situations that I have been hospitalized for high blood pressure. THis is not a "normal" reaction to conversation.


----------



## Snowflakezero

129 0_0


----------



## Nyx

105 :clap


----------



## MikeW

78


----------



## Fruitcake

54. Not a very accurate test for me because my anxiety changes so dramatically depending on the environment and whether I'm alone. So I put that I have no fear of resisting sales people, eating in public etc. because I don't have a specific fear of them, but if I was alone in a crowd or around people I found intimidating I would be very anxious doing any of those.
I am much better than I was, though.


----------



## lolliexrt

Wow, my score is 106 at the moment :eek 
I can see that I've made some improvements with my SA too.



nursinggirl said:


> 43 it says technically I do not suffer from SA I feel my experiences suggest otherwise. I do not have difficulty with being in public or groups. I can extremely self conscious/anxious when talking to people 1 on 1. I have been so anxious during these situations that I have been hospitalized for high blood pressure. THis is not a "normal" reaction to conversation.


I'm not really sure, but perhaps this is the distinction between genralised and specific social anxiety... it looks like the test is pretty poor at measuring different forms of SA, that's for sure!


----------



## BoBooBoo

111. Not very shocking for me. :um


----------



## RavenDust

*Yay!* *Mine went down from 111 to 93! **:clap*


----------



## SparklingGrace

120 - You have very severe social anxiety.

Not surprising. :sigh


----------



## 84929

I scored a 99. Which seems about right.


----------



## Boomstick

65 Which seems a little inacurate for me.


----------



## Kingpin

> Your score:
> 
> 11(fear) + 22(avoidance) = 33
> 
> You do not suffer from social anxiety.


I find this highly confusing.


----------



## Noesis

I scored an 85. Some of the questions/situations could have been more defined but this seems fairly close.


----------



## racer

132... ffs


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your score:

60(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 102 You have very severe social anxiety. :sigh


----------



## LisaLee

66


----------



## lisbeth

103....wow.


----------



## SneakyMelatonin

51


----------



## TenYears

71 (fear), 67 (avoidance), 138


----------



## Ashley1990

Wtf 105


----------



## EndlessBlu

49(fear) + 50(avoidance) = 99


----------



## jesica24

JohnWalnut said:


> 37(fear) + 31(avoidance) = 68
> You have marked social anxiety.
> 
> Don't know, seems kinda low for a guy who's too afraid to even go out shopping.


 Hi how to go for that test?


----------



## jesica24

jesica24 said:


> Hi how to go for that test?


 FEAR= 49 AVOIDANCE= 50
:blank


----------



## VelmaVonTussel

66


----------



## jesica24

IF I COULD EAT SMILEYS AND FEEL THE SAME WAY AS THEY DO... I'D EAT THESE:b:boogie....YEAH... THIS ONE :yesTOO....AND THIS ONE FOR DESSERT...:clap


----------



## DustyRaincoat

Mine's 92, but I didn't think it was going to be THAT bad.... Like, a lot of the questions depend on a lot of things i.e. using a telephone in public, like in front of people I know, or don't know? So yeah, I don't think it's meant to be completely accurate anyway!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

86


----------



## kismetie

last time I took this which was 6 months ago or more i got in the 80s know I'm over the 90 mark! WTF happened?! Did I not realize it was getting worse because I hardly interact with people at school now -__- dang it.


----------



## TravonBright

113... i got it bad


----------



## Millais

I got a 32. It's not a competition but did anyone get anything lower?


----------



## David10

I really don't know how accurate this is, but I scored a 102. :blank I guess that means I need to do something about it.


----------



## hoddesdon

Millais said:


> I got a 32. It's not a competition but did anyone get anything lower?


That means you do not have SA.

Drew will now formally kick you out on the next scheduled kicking-out day.


----------



## xTaylor

xTaylor said:


> 55(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 113


My score from August! ^
I got a 95 just now, still severe.. lol, but improvement is good


----------



## bailey100

78. I'm taking that as bad enough to need treatment, but not so bad that repair is unlikely.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx

Your score:

66(fear) + 68(avoidance) = _*134*_

*You have very severe social anxiety.*

 Lol.


----------



## snowyowl

43 fear plus 40 avoidance makes 83, which means I have severe social phobia. Great. _And_ a few of them didn't apply to me, _and_ it was missing a ton of things that make me want to pass out. :hide


----------



## To22

45(fear) + 36(avoidance) = 81



snowyowl said:


> a few of them didn't apply to me, _and_ it was missing a ton of things that make me want to pass out. :hide


^ Yeah, same here


----------



## JenN2791

Scored a 34 this time around; don't suffer from social anxiety.

I would have to say.. I have improved. I do not mind interacting with people. Thing is, I just have this anxiety in general that I'll be judged *shrugs* or do something stupid..


----------



## caughtinthematrix

51(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 102
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

67 about a year ago i was 97:boogie progress


----------



## Very Close

Interesting test! thanks for posting.

10(fear) + 5(avoidance) = 15,


----------



## PitaMe

51 (fear) + 45 (avoidance) = 96

I have very severe social anxiety


----------



## Beamer

98


----------



## Beini

Your score:

65(fear) + 70(avoidance) = 135

You have very severe social anxiety.

Quite high indeed


----------



## ImaDinosaur

21(fear) + 22(avoidance) = 43; You do not suffer from social anxiety.

Doesn't particularly make me feel any better


----------



## AceEmoKid

49(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 97
You have very severe social anxiety.

Actually, I don't think it's that bad. I think mine's moderate to severe, but not VERY severe. The test is a bit vague, few questions + few options, and thus is not a sufficient diagnosis for SA levels.


----------



## Zombiekittie

i got an 80


----------



## Khanya7

*My Liebowitz score*

73. I have marked social anxiety.


----------



## neonpanicc

67(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 130

x(


----------



## ArinnaBlack

54 (fear) + 51 (avoidance) = 105
You have very severe social anxiety.

Welp then.


----------



## Dreww

84 - i didnt know someone made a list of all my fears


----------



## kooovs

79 wow


----------



## Destroyedself

*wow*

105


----------



## thomasjune

I got an 114.


----------



## frankiemac

53(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 106
You have very severe social anxiety.

Great!


----------



## sbs101proof

115


----------



## I wish i was normal

91. Severe social phobia.


----------



## AinmCleite

*Uh, wow.*

107. Wow that shocks me in one sense, but makes a lot if sense. Just took the test right now.


----------



## ellipsis

34(fear) + 34(avoidance) = 68
You have marked social anxiety.


----------



## Hoping4More

113


----------



## RelinquishedHell

42(fear) + 22(avoidance) = 64. Used to be 98. I can definitely say I've been getting better lately.


----------



## whitewolf

105


----------



## TheQuietGirl20

79, wow. I'm going to show my doctor


----------



## mca04

124


----------



## Sierpinski

My score was so low I didn't even make it into the mildest category. But I am socially isolated and have almost no friends. I don't know how to carry on a conversation. I don't know what's wrong with me. I've gotten so many diagnoses, and so many psychiatrists have contradicted each other, I'm left not knowing what to think.


----------



## Sierpinski

Sierpinski said:


> My score was so low I didn't even make it into the mildest category. But I am socially isolated and have almost no friends. I don't know how to carry on a conversation. I don't know what's wrong with me. I've gotten so many diagnoses, and so many psychiatrists have contradicted each other, I'm left not knowing what to think.


My score is 36. But I really do have a problem with people. I am alone almost all the time. When I'm in public I see people talking to each other and feel so jealous and abnormal. I sometimes avoid talking to people, because I have no idea what to say to them.


----------



## PeachyAlice

52(fear) + 41(avoidance) = 93

Well at least it shows that I try to do things even though they scare me, that's something.


----------



## noyadefleur

uncategorizedme said:


> 90


Got the exact same score.. 11 months later. Glad to see I'm making progress. :roll


----------



## blueingreen

74


----------



## jacwall322

61(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 114
You have very severe social anxiety.


I was sorta expecting that after going through the situations... I have trouble with all of them. :C


----------



## shymandan

110

Did I ace the test? 


(I expected the results, there was no surprise)


----------



## Western Front

28(fear) + 39(avoidance) = 67 Marked social phobia

I knew I didn't have anxiety in the severe range, though my avoidance is always out of porportion to my fear.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

130


----------



## Midna

62(fear) + 69(avoidance) = 131









_edit: I just realized this score is 23 points higher than my last score a while back. I thought I was getting better, I think I was just being generous to myself last time._


----------



## mdiada

91 :-/


----------



## kitterbug

109 :stu


----------



## rawrguy

rawrguy said:


> 55(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 102


19(fear) + 9(avoidance) = 28 
What an improvement!


----------



## NostalgicSoul

42 + 48 = 90 :/


----------



## wellrounded

141


----------



## gbf4ever

113


----------



## solitarysiren

103


----------



## Arisa1536

You have moderate social anxiety. score 55 the lowest 
not too bad  i guess its more avoidance with me and not so much actual fear


----------



## Blix

42(fear) + 41(avoidance) = 83

Not surprised but it has gotten better


----------



## Jellie

50(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 103


----------



## Sierpinski

Mine is 36 which means I don't have SA. But I am extremely socially isolated and avoidant. Around people, I haven't a clue what to say. I'm tempted to blurt out something really esoteric that no one would have any knowledge of. Frankly, I have the same problem in the chat rooms here in Social Anxiety Support.


----------



## ryankay

91 I wouldn't have thought I'd classify as severe. :/


----------



## half jaw

44(fear) + 46(avoidance) = 90 I guess I'm getting worse....took this test last year and scored around 80


----------



## CristianNC

25(fear) + 31(avoidance)
So 56. Well it's not a surprise since my only troubles are related to presentations, speaking in front of a crowd etc. Although considering how severe these are I think my score is lying a bit.


----------



## pythonesque

47(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 80

"You have marked social anxiety."

Oh, balls.


----------



## CherryWaves

I don't really think alot of them apply to me as I just avoid going out and therefore wouldn't have to submit myself to the majority of the above.

Never the less.

48(fear) + 56(avoidance) = 104 :/


----------



## GenoWhirl

GenoWhirl said:


> 37 + 45 = 82
> 
> Knew I would be a severe case.


24(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 54

I see through help from my doctor I have made leaps and bounds from just a few months ago this is good, so very good.


----------



## enigmaticmind

I got 131....that can't be good.


----------



## januarygirl

52(fear) + 54(avoidance) =106 

d a m n.


----------



## Pul5ar

65(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 128


----------



## LandL84

56(fear) + 49(avoidance) = 105 :hide


----------



## Guest

woah... i got total score of 112
54 anxiety/fear and 58 avoidance!

yikes


----------



## TexasMedicine

28(fear) + 26(avoidance) = 54
1 point off "Moderate anxiety", close enough.

Some of those questions made me take notice of things I'd never noticed before - such as avoiding eating in public. I definitely avoid eating around my office co-workers and go elsewhere for lunch (though eating in public in general doesn't bother me). I also hate being on the phone at the office because my colleagues can hear me. In public it's good because you blend in and no-one notices you.


----------



## DisconnectedForever

124


----------



## yafit96

104 :/


----------



## VisualAttraction

63


----------



## mymind

91


----------



## pancher100

What does it mean - *Social Anxiety Score?*


----------



## FunkMonk

61(fear) + 65(avoidance) = 126

You have very severe social anxiety no doctor has seemed to figure that out though.


----------



## Elixir

48(fear) + 23(avoidance) = 71


----------



## Fantom Fox

22(fear) + 44(avoidance) = 66


----------



## Monotony

62(fear) + 66(avoidance) = 128

Well ****...


----------



## MrQuiet76

51 (fear) + 39 (avoidance) = 90

Definitely better than it would have been a few years ago


----------



## TheWalrus

Perfect 100


----------



## CuriousFerret

103. I've had SA mostly throughout my life. 16 years old and still haven't grown out of it. :| I'm not even sure if SA can be completely cured. Even though I'm taking 2 antidepressants for my anxiety.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Trooper said:


> I took this test on here about 9 months ago and got a chilling score of 121 (i can not remember the ratio of fear/avoidance).
> 
> I have just retaken the test again after being on citalopram (celexa) for 7 months, And been clear of them for 2 months (no medication). My score is now Fear 30 / Avoidance 26 = 56. Go me
> 
> Trooper


looks like I'm going to have to start taking those meds. first time I took this I only had 93, now I got a 106. apparently I got worse.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Snuffy said:


> 130. Well, _that_ was depressing... :sus


wow, that was the highest score i've seen so far.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

StarlightSonic said:


> 69(fear) + 71(avoidance) = 140
> You have very severe social anxiety.
> 
> 140... Wow, never realised it was quite that bad...


I didn't even know the scale could go that high:um


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

NoDirectionHome said:


> 49 + 46 = 95 (just barely at "severe social anxiety" level)
> 
> No problem with being observed eating, writing, urinating in public, etc., so that saved me from the super-high scores.


it has urinating in public but it doesn't have pooping in public, why is that? I'm pretty sure shy bowal syndrome would be much more common on here than urinating in public.


----------



## singingangel93

59(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 110

:um


----------



## waytooshy

56(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 107
I wasnt even aware there was any such scale. Seems like I have it bad.


----------



## kelseyraeann

Mine is 110... wow I just took this for the first time, I had no idea it was this bad!


----------



## cloudpipes

I just scored a 114...


----------



## Mlochail

89... I expected moderate. Well, I get really panicky when I'm at the center of attention or when I'm looked at by many people. Good thing that when I shave my head an grow a goatee I look like a Russian mobster and people usually avoid looking at me and when they do, they mostly look away when I'm looking at them...

Slavic genes ftw?


----------



## Reclusion

50(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 90


----------



## Markus

82


----------



## slappedass30

Is this scale the real deal, the ones a doc would use to gauge a persons SA?
Got a 91 but kinda lied a little on the test...


----------



## Evalina

49(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 102

.. ffff


----------



## PennyDreadful

114 

hmm.. i don't know


----------



## ty44

I've seen this quiz before on another forum, and I was one of the highest on there. On here it would be considered low though.


----------



## ravens

76
43(fear) + 33(avoidance)


----------



## FakeFur

I got a 92.
49(fear) + 43(avoidance)

80-95 Severe social phobia
I didn't expect it to be that bad. I really am worse than I think I am sometimes..


----------



## CommanderShepard

lmao, I was all like "53? Well that says I don't have social anxiety at all" and then I realized that was only the "fear" half and the total was actually 105


----------



## Fear Goggles

December 2011 - 113

February 2012 - 84

August 2012 - 72

I'm making a lot of headway in terms of overcoming my anxiety, but my depression is getting worse. I'm not sure if I'm becoming more secure within myself or if my depression is just causing me to not give a ****.


----------



## Viper

103

I need me some medication, and probably some more therapy


----------



## CoolSauce

42(fear) + 39(avoidance) = 81


wasn't aware that I have such bad SA at the moment but the numbers don't lie :|


----------



## BluePill

Your score: 38(fear) + 39(avoidance) = 77 A lot better then I thought it would be.


----------



## Doomed

117. wtf is wrong with me


----------



## farmer1

122


----------



## ShadyGFX

93


----------



## the fella

97


----------



## wildgrl

47(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 92


----------



## Half tank

46(fear) + 43(avoidance) = 89


----------



## Billius

109


----------



## EssJay

90, just fantastic -_-


----------



## NoHeart

I did that one before, i got around 132


----------



## hello world

68


----------



## NightAssassin

51(fear) + 54(avoidance) = 105


----------



## TenYears

68 (fear), 67 (avoidance) = 135

No big surprises there


----------



## A3rghee029

wow. 125. Hm.


----------



## Oz139

65(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 116 :hide


----------



## Openyoureyes

75...woah I have it easier than most of you o___o


----------



## Luctor

111.


----------



## daniz023

*Liebowitz score*

80 :afr

Yipes.


----------



## I_Dazed_I

According to this I only have a 47, that's not right lol. Then again this is for social, I suffer more from agorophobia than talking with others


----------



## asw12345

47 fear and 45 avoidance 92 total


----------



## Freckle

55(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 108


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

> 65(fear) + 65(avoidance) = 130
> You have very severe social anxiety.


...Doesn't surprise me. I hate my life and it hates me back. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## JRaymond

45(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 90

It shows me I have some things to work out


----------



## Secretaz

Secretaz said:


> 48(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 101 :blank


110 now :|


----------



## Nacreous

31(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 61


----------



## reaffected

*I win!!!*

57(fear) + 66(avoidance) = 123 :boogie

sigh


----------



## Logical Paradox

96, I feel this is too high to represent me though.


----------



## aaustin747

85 i think


----------



## flagg lives

70 sounds about right


----------



## Paloma93

120.. sheeeit


----------



## srschirm

I took it a week or so ago and got 96, as I recall. About 6 years ago I scored about a 120, so I view 96 as improvement.


----------



## RedViperofDorne

I got 109.


----------



## itsjoanna

121 .. wow I thought it would be a bit lower to be honest.


----------



## lizzy19

Logical Paradox said:


> 96, I feel this is too high to represent me though.[/QUOTE
> me too :blank


----------



## Zhaan

65(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 128 I went though it quickly and thought this was way too high, so I thought about it more and changed my subjective view of what mild/moderate/severe meant, thinking it would be more realistic and I got
57(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 120 ...So I guess it wasn't all that inaccurate the first time!


----------



## losergirl1999

Mine is 67 :/
it feels like its 100.


----------



## Ally Kitty

56(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 107


----------



## MissTia

96 :afr


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> 95, very severe social anxiety.


Then, and now: 63, moderate social anxiety. Interesting.


----------



## digitalbath

77


----------



## YoYoyoyoyo

Well I got a 65.
D:
I mean I'm kinda happy, cause I'd thought I'd be way higher. Still contemplating if I should go through therapy. Ughhhh **** SAD!!!!


----------



## Ltsax

80


----------



## pinkempyreal

I took mine a while ago... I think it was in the high 90s.


----------



## Xenidia

I got 27


----------



## CPJB

I got 100 :'(


----------



## 3qui1ibrium

51... I am on the way back to SA


----------



## Insider

90


----------



## hoddesdon

3qui1ibrium said:


> 51... I am on the way back to SA


No, you are not - there are always backward steps along the way.

When I did the Cognitive Behavioural Therapy course, that was emphasized 
twice - it is not a smooth upward journey without any setbacks. You move forward, then from time to time you move back, but the forward steps are greater than the backward ones, so overall you are moving ahead.


----------



## peacelovemusic

105. I think that's better than I got last time I took it, though.


----------



## J85HUA

89 :afr


----------



## The Nameless One

28 :sus i don't know how to react


----------



## Calypso

89.


----------



## ravens

90


----------



## ChrisChris

I ended up with a total of 128..


----------



## H94

119.


----------



## FunkMonk

70(fear) + 70(avoidance) = 140

You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## ~Jessie~

38(fear) + 38(avoidance) = 76
You have marked social anxiety.

At first I took it as a really bad score, then realized that my previous score was 95.. so yay  My anxiety is very slowly going down.. it had been at 125 when I first took this test about 6 years ago.


----------



## mattigummi

102, very severe social anxiety.


----------



## brewpacksox

I got 98.


----------



## Imspartacus

33(fear) + 27(avoidance) = 60

Moderate social anxiety. Yeah, that sounds about right. Had I taken this test a few years ago it would definitely be higher, so I'm making progress


----------



## dismiss

54(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 99

Wtf :sus I still do a lot of things that I fear. I was expecting a lower score. I _did_ base it on an un-supplemented un-medicated me.


----------



## loumon

85
More than I expected.


----------



## timothy

53(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 106 result


----------



## The Enemy Within

112 Not good :wtf


----------



## Komiko

75


----------



## maybeyoureright

62


----------



## Kamni

73


----------



## kj87

16


----------



## Mina84

87


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yeah, I have gotten better but this test is wrong, I know I still have it.


----------



## Freddio42

65


----------



## hoddesdon

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Yeah, I have gotten better but this test is wrong, I know I still have it.


I thought there was another category "mild", which is below "moderate", that falls in the range 50-55.


----------



## Dissonant

20 (10 fear, 10 avoidance)

Definitely around what I expected given the extremely *situational* nature of my SA (only 1 item higher than a combined score of 3 -- item 21 was a 6, and I feel the same way among friends too). In general I'm a pretty outgoing person, but in even the slightest sexual/romantic approach situation, or even when I want to return interest, I turn into a miserable pile of jelly :sigh

If I hadn't been diagnosed separately by two competent professionals I'd doubt I had it :blank


----------



## owlyjr

I got 71 but I could be much higher or lower. To me, this test is so imprecise! Every question depends largely on the situation. 

For example, going to a party. If there is alcohol then I have no anxiety whatsoever. If there's no drink I basically avoid parties altogether. I'm going to assume that these questions all involve not having anything to drink beforehand (except for the one about drinking with friends obviously).

And many of the situations I would LOVE to avoid, but I can't because I have a job and it's expected of me to take part.

Anyway, for most of the situations, my anxiety would vary widely depending on the context. Don't you guys feel the same way?


----------



## louiselouisa

^without the help of professionals, don't take this test too seriously

I got 58


----------



## Tyrande

112 = /


----------



## quietyounglady

69, I expected it to be a little higher


----------



## Crystal1

59(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 119 :|


----------



## Suffer Little Children

31(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 64

Moderate social anxiety.


----------



## Alas Babylon

80


----------



## Lone-Wolf

59(fear) + 59(avoidance) = 118

You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## Charmander

55 (fear) and 29 (avoidance) =84
You have severe social phobia.

I felt that they only asked questions about the most obvious things though. Overall I don't think my SA is severe because I force myself to do the things I don't enjoy and I've still been able to make friends.


----------



## musiclover55

24(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 75

w/e "marked social anxiety" means...


----------



## ravens

50(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 97
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## Christian S

41(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 89

Severe social phobia.


----------



## Kamni

Kamni said:


> 73


balance scales


----------



## sorrwel

74. Marked social phobia!


----------



## tbyrfan

70. higher than i thought it would be.


----------



## Pennywise

105 points. Worse than I expected.


----------



## Grey0

109, very severe.


----------



## sleepydrone

45(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 105

Totally forgot about that...


----------



## Lilac82

65 which is moderate but I would personally say its the next one up which is marked anxiety.


----------



## Cam1

73.


----------



## Charleyy

58(fear) + 54(avoidance) = 112

.....oops.


----------



## ahita

45


----------



## GammaRadiation

52(fear) + 55(avoidance) = 107


----------



## xxbluejay21

99


----------



## cak

69(fear) + 72(avoidance) = 141 :sigh


----------



## wrightg1990

96. Higher than I thought it would be. I believe it's accurate though.


----------



## nastyheart

72 (fear) and 72 (avoidance) = 144
"You have very severe social anxiety."

I'm scared of seriously everything haha.


----------



## dochas

94


----------



## smilennod

52(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 115
You have very severe social anxiety.

Jeez, I didn't think I was _that_ bad.... :sigh


----------



## Wren611

122 ... sounds about right :um


----------



## nathalex01

89. Severe social phobia.

Sounds about right.


----------



## lizdecember

91, well im not surprised


----------



## mikecee

66 - SA doesn't suck any less

i still felt like i was gonna lose my mind when i left the house for a quick stint earlier today.


----------



## mark555666

Ultra high, I don't need these test.


----------



## FerociousFleur

47. "You do not suffer from social anxiety."

Well that's a huge improvement from a few years ago.  High 40's is kind of borderline, though. Is that just considered extremely shy?


----------



## To22

29(fear) + 28(avoidance) = 57 :stu


----------



## Smallfish

80 for me but I might have been too hard on myself!


----------



## BillDauterive

I scored "only" 38.

I don't really have SA in that I am afraid to go out and do normal, everyday things. But I am unable to make long-term relationships (friendship, romance, etc) due to having zero self-esteem, feeling everyone is better than me. Its because of being isolated in my house, room, etc. for so long that I've fallen behind everyone else developmentally. I don't have as good a job, don't know how to do make basic things and skills, etc. 

I am a freak, but I can go outside and mingle with people short term at least.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

_118_. Do I get a cookie for scoring so high?


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

92 :/


----------



## soupbasket

65.


----------



## WhisperBerries

67, I think that's pretty accurate


----------



## Ally Kitty

70(fear) + 67(avoidance) = 137


----------



## GD8

57(fear) + 49(avoidance) = 106


----------



## yadx

mmh, 85


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

Got a 69...


----------



## stewie

97 Very severe social phobia -_-


----------



## Billywig

111


----------



## Patriot

102

"You have very severe social anxiety."


----------



## polkaspot

97.

Then I wondered if maybe I was using severe and usually too liberally and went back to change some of my answers. It dropped to 93.

I think I'm just starting to realize just how abnormally I view social situations. I didn't really get that most people aren't scared to talk to others. I just thought they were a lot braver than I am.


----------



## TediousMind

91


----------



## StasiaK

108:cry


----------



## MissJacquelineXo

118


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

134. 
67 on fear/avoidance.
The worst yet.


----------



## girlinsecure

117 o_o


----------



## Gulidon

97


----------



## pilgrim

68


----------



## Butters Stotch

56, although from the test I understand that experiencing fear and avoidance is wrong but it's always normal to feel moderate fear and avoidance (that's why the score starts from 55). However, it doesn't prove much because I still feel very messed up. I guess the test is good for showing specific social situations and now I know that I need to face all of those questions real life to get better, don't you think?


----------



## dinosawr

23(fear) + 14(avoidance) = 37

I'm basically a recovered socially anxious person, so that's about what I expected. It could go a couple points lower or higher, depending on how I interpret the questions. But even at that, I'm far from perfect, and there is _a lot_ of improvement to be made. I wouldn't call myself socially anxious though, probably just a little bit shy and reserved, in certain situations.


----------



## Devin01

117


----------



## Nicole G

90


----------



## Evilan

I definitely think I am making progress. About 8 months ago when I last took this test I got somewhere around a 60. Now I am hovering around 40 (20+18=38) and I am "classified" as not having social anxiety. I know I still have it, but this is a promising result.


----------



## awesome sauce

84


----------



## ninjagirl965

*i*

132


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle

94.

I don't even think that's high enough.


----------



## CrysCringle

122


----------



## bluebutton

62 wow i really improved.


----------



## desuhraay

69


----------



## ChangelingGirl

37. I was surprised by how many situations that were listed I avoid.


----------



## Ganymede

134. Wow, I'm just gonna go cry now.


----------



## Hippochops

44(fear) + 37(avoidance) = 81

It really depends on how the questions are interpreted but I still sit somewhere between the marked/severe social phobia.

What constitutes as mild or severe social phobia? Not wanting to go grocery shopping? Being uncomfortable leaving the house? Hiding from acquaintances when you spot them in public?


----------



## solitarysiren

45(fear) + 31(avoidance) = 76
Marked social anxiety

It has gotten better since the last time I took the quiz. Earlier this year, it was over 100.


----------



## Vee87

50, down from 70ish last year....guess paxil has helped


----------



## rawrguy

30(fear) + 18(avoidance) = 48

Previous scores (in chronological order): 111, 102, 28

CBT and meds really helped


----------



## Roseability

69 (fear) + 65 (avoidance) - 134

That's made me feel miserable


----------



## ireadurdiary

99 (must resists the urge to make Jay-Z reference)


----------



## Chieve

96 apparently...

46 fear, 50 avoidance


----------



## Greyarea

I think it was 91 when I took it last.


----------



## kast

74


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

12
7(fear)5(avoidance)


----------



## BrainInsect

65(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 112


----------



## spiderparts

107


----------



## pneumatic

119...


----------



## Celliott

117


----------



## leemur

I don't think the scale's fair...in real life, the options are weighted. so, even though on 1/3 of them you might have been fine, if your anxiety for the other third was MASSIVE and made your daily life hell---clearly you have disabling social anxiety

my score: 97


----------



## LoungeFly

46(fear) + 32(avoidance) = 78

You have marked social anxiety.


----------



## Serenwyn

70 (fear) + 70 (avoidance) = 140

I tried this test every few months in high school...Over that time it decreased from 130ish down to 100ish. Forgot about it after that, until now. Damn. :cry


----------



## Illusio

49. I think it was 88, 8 months ago. But I'm not 100% sure on how i actually react and feel in different situations at this point, right now.
Still got some anxiety but everyone got the fear offcourse. Also the "sane"


----------



## marokji

80 didnt think it would be that high


----------



## selcuk

56(fear) + 54(avoidance) = 110


----------



## CrimsonRaven

26(fear)+29(avoidance)= 55, moderate SA. Which makes me extremely happy because when I was first diagnosed with SA my score was well into the triple digets so to drop so drastically makes me very happy! I am making progress!


----------



## gabby1032

91.


----------



## Donness

32(fear) + 32(avoidance) = 64


----------



## Caliginous

58(fear) + 61(avoidance) = 119


----------



## foxwithwings13

64! im pretty happy about that. my score used to be in the severe range


----------



## nervesofjello

97 which qualifies for very severe SA. I looked over the test again, and realized I misread 1 question, so I fixed it and scored 94. So now i only have severe SA, not very severe


----------



## cthulhu333

132


----------



## neonwallflower

88. you have severe social anxiety. yep.


----------



## Leopold Bloom

50(fear) + 50(avoidance) = 100

"You have very severe social anxiety"

It surprises me to se my SA described as "severe" - I suppose it's been a part of my life for so long that I no longer fully appreciate just how all-encompassing and debilitating it is.


----------



## christvswarhol

Mine was .....57(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 117
not surprised


----------



## tobi08

59 (fear) + 55 (avoidance) = 114
You have very severe social anxiety disorder.
This sentence is like a slap in my face. Its makes me kind of sad, but im working on it.


----------



## smartgiz

113


----------



## Things Unsaid

60.


----------



## JustMichael

53(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 104

You have very severe social anxiety

yup, exactly what tobi said. slap in the face.


----------



## Evo1114

50 (fear) + 46 (avoidance) = 96

I have very severe social anxiety. Well, no duh. 

Public restrooms are the absolute worst thing ever invented. I'm the definition of a 'stall man' if there ever was one. If it were socially acceptable, I'd feel much more comfortable wearing diapers out in public.


----------



## Noiitekk

33. I'm more of a generalized anxiety sufferer anyway.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

101 - severe social anxiety. 
I think it's wrong. I used to be like that but I've gotten so much better lately.


----------



## smartyx101

104...well


----------



## AceEmoKid

2nd time taking it: 62(fear) + 56(avoidance) = 118
It went up by 20.


----------



## TeenyBeany

122... blah


----------



## SartoriTaurus

107.... should go to a therapist or something? But I really don't want to.


----------



## kast

45(fear) + 38(avoidance) = 83

I thought it would be lower... hmm. I can't remember if I've taken this before, but I'll use it to track progress now.


----------



## nbar

60 - I'm somewhat pleasantly surprised. I must be slowly improving.


----------



## KevOh

72(fear) + 72(avoidance) = 144

Can't say I am surprised.


----------



## Anyanka

Your score:
46(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 93

You have severe social phobia.


----------



## Ether

I got an 90. 44 to fear, and 46 to avoidance. I remember taking this test about a year ago, and I think my score was the same then... maybe.


----------



## Barry23

Oh Dear 110  Worse than I thought it would be!!


----------



## Eversosweeten

110...and i'm on meds... terrible. :/


----------



## WasMaxReallyMad

85... 47fear + 38avoidance (severe social phobia) :cry


----------



## tronjheim

I got 71.


----------



## Brasilia

71

Marked social phobia


----------



## Rakostendor

48 No Social Anxiety.. huh? Yea right.


----------



## karki23

I took the test thrice on separate occasions (Same time frame) and got scores of 82, 84 and 78. So I have generalized SA!


----------



## lockS

56(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 98


----------



## mindset

44, still planning on lowering that.


----------



## himynameisshy

92.. used to be higher, but I cant remember the exact number


----------



## gof22

62(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 125. I knew it was most likely going to be high but I didn't think it was going to be that high.


----------



## pastelsound

70


----------



## dismiss

48(fear) + 38(avoidance) = 86
You have severe social phobia.


----------



## Xanatos32

24(fear) + 19(avoidance) = 43

Once upon a time, 15 years ago, I think everything would have been checked with severe/usually.

Now, it seems the only two things that bother me are forming romantic relationships and Paruresis (or fear of using public restrooms).


----------



## tilly1997

46, which says that I don't have SA but I know that's not true. I think it's because the main things I struggle with (asking for stuff in stores, approaching strangers for the time, etc.) weren't on the list. I really don't have a problem with things such as using restrooms and eating in front of others.


----------



## The Lonely One

38(fear) + 38(avoidance) = 76.

You have marked social anxiety.

Hm.


----------



## DragonNewf

31(fear) + 25(avoidance) = 56
You have moderate social anxiety.

I'm not too trusting of fear metrics as they tend to fluctuate depending on one's mood (and their sobriety) at the time of testing.


----------



## So Lonely

49(fear) + 55(avoidance) = 104
You have very severe social anxiety.

fml.


----------



## SecretMe

55(fear) + 50(avoidance) = 105


----------



## Algren

74


----------



## dingdong

104 (51+53)
This seems about accurate. Even though I have no fear of using a public restroom, I usually avoid it because they are often dirty.

The most frustrating part of this is knowing that 5 years ago I probably would have gotten somewhere in the 30's or 40's.


----------



## Fledgling

74. Marked social anxiety.


----------



## Jakia88

45(fear) + 46(avoidance) = 91


----------



## Bluemonster

50(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 103


----------



## MCHB

48(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 88 :um


----------



## jangle1

18(fear) + 20(avoidance) = 38

I started this thread and I took it again, I got a 41 and a 38 the next time I took it. So I'd say that's around a ~40. I've improved certainly, but things like giving presentations or socializing in highly informal events i.e. parties, still gives me trouble. However it's only slightly above normal anxiety levels I would say. 

I can go to clubs and ask girls to dance and dance with girls, (albeit with some alcohol) and I have a job where I take phone calls and have to deal with aggressive customers all the time, so I would say I'm functioning.

Would I consider myself to have social anxiety disorder? ehhhh... I need to make more improvements lol. I still feel like I have abnormally high levels of anxiety that aren't warranted by the situations. I stick by my original statement that social anxiety is probably actually measured as less than 30 or so by this poll (and probably <25 to be safe) with few if any ratings listed as "severe". So I still have work to do.

I want to get into <20 territory.


----------



## Nitrogen

Just took this again for the hell of it..

29(fear) + 27(avoidance) = 56.

I still don't really see too much accuracy in this test because it could all fluctuate on how I'm feeling at the time or the situation itself. Such as being the center of attention, or speaking up at a meeting/whatever, it could really depend on how "good" I feel that day, or if I'm around people that I enjoy. I don't know.


----------



## A Void Ant

49(fear) + 56(avoidance) = 105


----------



## 110340

95


----------



## WTFnooooo

I remember taking this test a little more than a year ago and got 85.
I just got 28(fear) + 37(avoidance) = 65.


----------



## AngryGerbil

36(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 69

bow-chicka-wow-wow


----------



## clare ity

107


----------



## Bagrationi

37. But it wasn't exactly an exhaustive list of activities and I would still say I have mild social anxiety.


----------



## FrozenSlumber

41(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 94

I was hoping for a lower score, I've been doing so well lately.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

118.


----------



## flemmkingcj

118 ouch!


----------



## M90

105.

"14. Entering a room when others are already seated" <- This right here is just awful.


----------



## ausername

52(fear) + 50(avoidance) = 102

Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## baraklevy20

I'm 26 but I used to have a much higher number. Plus, a lot of the things I have aren't on that list.


----------



## ORly

31(fear) + 36(avoidance) = 67

I'm really excited. The last time I took this I was above 90!


----------



## Picturesque

33(fear) + 38(avoidance) = 71

You have marked social anxiety.


----------



## Implicate

67(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 131

Is it me, or does that seem extremely high?


----------



## SevenDays

I scored 85.


----------



## Mandy17

100


----------



## won

78... Guess that's pretty accurate.


----------



## InTheEvening

60


----------



## pohutukawa

37(fear) + 37(avoidance) = 74


----------



## Azaria

100


----------



## AbilityProd

118.


----------



## F S

87.


----------



## rm96

70 - Marked social anxiety
I was a lot worse 2 months ago though.. thankfully I'm recovering=D Hope I can be below 55 by august (That's when I have to return to normal school). I would be really happy.
I'm on escitalopram 10mg


----------



## rm96

InTheEvening said:


> 60


Good for you! I hope I can be as good as you are pretty soon


----------



## Bradleyford

I got 121... There's no way that can be right though.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

83. Was 113 3 months ago.


----------



## silentlegacy

I got somewhere in the early 60s, meaning I apparently have moderate social anxiety... but I'm diagnosed as having avoidant traits, and was flat-out told by one of the only psychologists I fully trusted that I did not have social anxiety (she said nothing about avoidant but that was because I didn't ask -- she didn't talk about diagnoses unless I flat-out asked, and sometimes not even then). So I'm wondering if this thing can detect avoidant traits as well, or if maybe I have both... which is horrible to think about. But I have a naturally anxious temperament and have been everywhere on the anxiety spectrums over the years (GAD, panic attacks, agoraphobia, you name it), so I guess finding out I have some social anxiety wouldn't be much of a surprise...


----------



## Twigster

90. Severe Social Anxiety.
Yeah I do believe that.


----------



## callmebas

75. Some of the situations feel frightening even looking at them. Like a bad joke.


----------



## Liability

102. I'm shocked that its this high, I never thought of me as being "severe"


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

83


----------



## kittycat720

110. I don't remember it being that high when I took this six months ago.


----------



## Junsa

104. Answered as realistically as possible. That makes me feel pretty bad.


----------



## brunteca

90


----------



## courtney2014

85


----------



## Starxed

54 (fear) + 45 (avoidance) = 99 
Very severe :hide


----------



## 22eastwood

48(fear) + 36(avoidance) = 84
Severe social phobia. :O oh my, didnt expect it to be severe


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

jayjaythejetplane said:


> 81. Not heading the right way.


That was 20 months ago. Today I scored 25.


----------



## TimLikesApples

73. But I struggled to relate to a few of the questions.


----------



## DesertStar91

51(fear) + 49(avoidance) = 100

damn


----------



## shyness87

96 wow worse than I thought


----------



## SterilizeMe

98 - Very severe social phobia

I think all the questions about doing things in front of others is what gave me such a high score.


----------



## EtiDev

96. Damn. Did not expect that.


----------



## Freaking Out Always

126


----------



## Roscoe

59


----------



## Angelbroken

I scored 48. I apparently do not suffer from Social Anxiety. . .

Well then .. . 

What the F*** is wrong with me? =( . . . 

Unless. . . it's Aids. Oh god not Aids.


----------



## nervousgiraffe

99


----------



## ethan C

121 :blank


----------



## mca90guitar

45 I dont feel like im really that bad. I just hate giving presentations by myslef and suck at small talk


----------



## maosuzaki

113. :c


----------



## llamalove

86


----------



## getsomeair

45.

But I've already decided that I don't have SA, I'm just very avoidant.

Some of those questions, like those about taking tests... Of course I take tests if I need to, I can't avoid that because then I might as well drop out of school.

Or talking to authorities and making calls... Those things make me really nervous, but I can't avoid it if I absolutely have too but I will avoid it if it's not absolutely necessary. 

I find it hard to make eye contact, but I try not to look away because, well, I actually don't want to come across as weird but that's not saying I don't break the contact often.

So that test isn't very nuanced, in my opinion.

Or perhaps I'm just lucky.


----------



## Trammel

*52*



metamorphosis said:


> 75. But this doesn't take into account if you're on meds or not. If I wasn't it would be a lot higher.


I just got 52, but I have been on meds a loooooong time.


----------



## KaoJ

102 Alot worse than i thought i would get


----------



## Junkhead

70


----------



## emberam22

110... Didn't realize it was that bad...


----------



## gillan30

114


----------



## Fear Goggles

Fear Goggles said:


> December 2011 - 113
> 
> February 2012 - 84
> 
> August 2012 - 72


March 2013 - 35(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 68

If this scale accurately judged every form of social anxiety I'd be a happy guy right about now looking at all the "progress" I've made. It's true that I'm more comfortable in social situations in the general sense, but in terms of my anxiety over forming and maintaining friendships; I'm worse than ever.


----------



## Moment of Clarity

Fear Goggles said:


> March 2013 - 35(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 68
> 
> If this scale accurately judged every form of social anxiety I'd be a happy guy right about now looking at all the "progress" I've made. It's true that I'm more comfortable in social situations in the general sense, but in terms of my anxiety over forming and maintaining friendships; I'm worse than ever.


Very similar to myself.
39(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 69

I've gotten a lot better but I'm still very uncomfortable in certain situations. It's likely that my score should actually be much higher, however for the past while I've just been trying to deal with spots that I would usually avoid.


----------



## AstroBoy93

82. Higher than I expected.


----------



## Uncomfortably Diurnal

102. Higher than expected too.


----------



## thecrazy88

105. (50 and 55)


----------



## Kellyfgrsk8r

*Severe social phobia*

I got a 90... I knew I was shy, but I thought I was getting better. I wonder how bad my score would have been in high school...


----------



## Miyu

95

... well, that kind of surprised me, I didn't think it was THAT bad. :um

so, what should I say ... my social anxiety is through the roof.


----------



## Melanin7

105


----------



## KangalLover

101


----------



## arealghost

125... Is this really a good test though?


----------



## arealghost

Freaking Out Always said:


> 126


Holy **** you've beaten me by 1


----------



## Limmy

75


----------



## MarjoleinL

64


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

57, and my medicine is helping.


----------



## michael metcalf

110

wow i answered all the questions honestly and i knew it was severe but this was higher than i expected.

:um


----------



## renegade disaster

108.

found the way this question was phrased amusing


> Giving a prepared oral talk to a group


what other kind of talking isn't oral lol. i've never heard of a non verbal talk to a group.


----------



## Cylon

118...... sigh, i feel like a ****ing freak


----------



## derpresion

^ dont worry, i got 132 :um thats for lately but yea :hide


----------



## TheNL

122, I know I have very severe social anxiety, but I'm working on it lol and sometimes it's worse than other times.


----------



## chris7

70


----------



## anarkee

55


----------



## brimariee

98


----------



## elle3

50(fear) + 41(avoidance) = 91


----------



## NotSoSilentHill

81.


----------



## jimjam

"20(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 50
You do not suffer from social anxiety."

I can't say I really agree with the statement there. I definitely suffer from social anxiety. Though I'm down from the last time I took the test (I think it was 95).

A single number doesn't really fully explain one individual's case of social anxiety though. I find that the only way to get a real grasp on a specific case is to know their history.

For example, me, I rank low here because of a lot of factors. I don't really have any problem meeting new people, flirting with women, or peeing or eating in public.

But something about phones triggers all sorts of panic inside me. In general, I can't make first contact. I struggle to maintain relationships because of this. I also can't return items to stores, and get very antsy if I'm being observed while working/writing/on the computer. And I do struggle with eye contact some of the time with some people. And I still have a huge fear of judgment. And still tend to isolate myself.

Not being able to use phones is a huge disadvantage in today's world. I do fine when I'm injected into a public or group setting... but i fail to collect peoples number and keep in touch. So I never really make REAL friends. :/


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland

fear 62 avoidance 57 119


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

123


----------



## Nvkid

118... i dont like this test anymore.


----------



## IcySoul

140

Well...


----------



## sscampbell

123


----------



## Mina84

Mina84 said:


> 87


I took it today again and got 85, yeah! I'm improving:boogie


----------



## JustAPhase

61. Seems accurate.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

70


----------



## startspreading

60


----------



## CoolRanch

121


----------



## AceEmoKid

65(fear) + 68(avoidance) = 133.

133 SA Points! Yay! What do I win?


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z

100.

...Not as bad as I thought it would be, I guess.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin

AceEmoKid said:


> 65(fear) + 68(avoidance) = 133.
> 
> 133 SA Points! Yay! What do I win?


You win a life of hell. Enjoy!


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin

I got 99.


----------



## hopefulhere

74


----------



## Sadok

65(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 123

You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## villadb

69 for me, so sort of middle of the road really which I think is fair enough


----------



## RadioactivePotato

89


----------



## NoraN

I think something is wrong with this test, seriously. 
92


----------



## BeyondOsiris

50(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 95 (very sever social anxiety)

Damn, it's worse than I thought :um


----------



## JustAnIrrelevant

I got 105. I think I've improved quite a bit over the years, actually. I'm surprised it wasn't higher.


----------



## Somewhere I Belong

69


----------



## ravens

47(fear) + 44(avoidance) = 91
You have severe social phobia.


----------



## Ardi

47


----------



## indigo999

122 but I think it used to be worse. Surprised there are so many low scores here. It explains why there are always so many unsympathetic posts on SA forums as many people are often just shy without any severe anxiety symptoms so they have no idea how bad it can be and think other people are simply cowards for not facing their fears etc,etc.


----------



## swampchild

75. Some of them I would've answered differently if they were more specific... for example, going out for drinks with friends is very appealing to me... going out for drinks with acquaintances I don't know very well, not appealing at all.


----------



## shorty28562

36(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 78
You have marked social anxiety

- If I would have take this test a few years ago I would have answered quite a few of the questions differently and my score would have been noticeably higher.


----------



## Shanai

I scored 92 and it came as a shock to me...


----------



## Nuclearganon

102 (53 and 49)


----------



## Vexedex

100.
I didn't want to pick severe on every answer, so it's probably higher...


----------



## Nono441

Your score:

43(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 85

You have severe social phobia.

But I don't really like the fear/avoidance system, I tend to rate the same thing for both scales each time...


----------



## hihello

(42 fear) + (43 avoidance) = 85
I was not expecting to be categorized under severe social anxiety. Well, I just joined this site today, so hopefully within time, that number will start to tick down, slowly but surely


----------



## Dat Gyul

102 = 50 (Fear) 52 (Avoidance)


----------



## Dat Gyul

BeyondOsiris said:


> 50(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 95 (very sever social anxiety)
> 
> Damn, it's worse than I thought :um


This was my reaction to my results...


----------



## The Lonely Brain

Jeez I got 111.


----------



## ladyworpledinker

*My score...*

57 (fear) 56 (avoidance) = 113.

I did expect to come out to severe, though came out very severe.

Mind you, I believe the scores would likely be a little different for everyone if someone was taking into account more details about your answers.

For instance, I answered with not having anyone to support me in mind. I don't like to avoid chances to get out and about, I want to do more of it. Though certain situations and crowds are tough for me so I wouldn't pursue that on my own or with just anyone, but I would be far more likely to give it a go with someone I could trust by my side.

I print screened and saved away my results when I did it so that on down the road I can compare new results.


----------



## JDemon27

*help*

I just got a 111


----------



## DaFowlHunter

106... I knew I had a problem but didn't know I was that far up the scale


----------



## Warlord

"68(fear) + 66(avoidance) = 134
You have very severe social anxiety."
._.


----------



## Keyblade

37(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 77

"You have marked social anxiety."


hmm....


----------



## Lemonmonger

48(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 106.

You have very severe social anxiety. Is avoidance really related to SA? Because I avoid a lot of things, and not just out of fear.


----------



## Fenren

This test is pretty crappy, but anyway I got 51(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 96 You have very severe social anxiety. I have improved a little bit since the last time I took it.


----------



## Archaeron

81 - Severe social phobia
Last time I did this test (5 months ago) I had only moderate social phobia... oh well...



Lemonmonger said:


> 48(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 106.
> 
> You have very severe social anxiety. Is avoidance really related to SA? Because I avoid a lot of things, and not just out of fear.


The more you avoid social situations, the worse your fear will get and the less likely the SA will 'go away'.
I noticed how I almost always gave avoidance 1 point more than fear. It think it shows that I'm trying to avoid social situations in order to avoid my fear. It should be the other way around if I want to solve my mess.


----------



## FauxPhysicist

*86 here*

Some questions are fairly inapplicable but I responded hypothetically. I didn't think I was doing too badly... and it could be a LOT worse, I know.

I think the real trouble with this scale is that I'd grade things more on how much SA interferes with one's life. Lists of situations I fear or tend to avoid are really just a proxy for that.


----------



## Implicate

I am quite content to report my score is 0!

In the past it was quite high, pretty sure in the high 80's or low 90's.

Screw you, anxiety!


----------



## Starss

I scored 85.


----------



## gytar

30(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 60

I just love how I got nice round numbers


----------



## Alex42

17, but my therapist agrees with me that I have social anxiety.


----------



## Alex42

It's possible I'm lying to myself about the fear of I don't know what fear is or maybe I've buried the fear so far down I just don't recognize it anymore. Part of my score being that low is I answered 0 on all the fear parts. I don't feel like I feel fear, there's just a wall I can't get past when it comes to interacting with people.


----------



## Winnie Chuen

105.I am a foreigner who learning English as second language .My fears could effect my progress and my fluency .what I gonna do?I know only if me practice more say more then upgrade,but i don't want to talk to anyone.I have no topic!my goodness if I just can recite vocabularies and articles to learn English but can't communicate with others?I am not the people who has a lot to express but I even can't express myself clearly.Every time I met front desk receptionist I always need to stay there to organize my words cause I relieved only if speak it slowly.If I need to say a lot to express myself ,I need to preview on my own again again and again and speak it slowly even though in my language.I hate conversation,I hate class discussion.I am afraid of other said I am a boring guy and when I was trying to say sth others can't understand it and they think I am bad at English.they think me dont' know what they say even in my language when I was quiet...god!!


----------



## Winnie Chuen

I was think I am differ from them cause I have no words to say I have no personality at all.I am darkness...I envy them who are talk a lot


----------



## walkingonice

18


----------



## Zack

57 (fear) + 52 (avoidance) = 109.


----------



## Cherrybombbbb

118.


----------



## Zack

Cherrybombbbb said:


> 118.


I think you have the highest score!


----------



## Anadama

48(fear) + 43(avoidance) = 91
You have severe social phobia.

I was quite shocked that it was that high, but I had a panic response just reading the questions.


----------



## mfd

I started to celebrate when mine came out in the high 50's, then I realized there was another number of similar value the second column :b

Even still, I'm positive it's lower than what I would have scored years ago. I used to be so high-strung I couldn't even answer the telephone if I didn't recognize the number. My anxiety is nowhere near that degree these days.


----------



## F1X3R

70 (Fear = 36 Avoidance = 34)

Marked Social Anxiety


----------



## dumbusername

52(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 97
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## netherclaws

95


----------



## bobbythegr8

71. Some of the questions are hard or impossible to answer though.


----------



## dal user

Just took it now and I got...

*54(fear) + 43(avoidance) = 97

You have very severe social anxiety.*

Its gonna be very hard to overcome then.


----------



## sdgdf

25(fear) + 15(avoidance) = 40

If I took this 10 years ago it would've easily been over 100 .


----------



## aurora_fighter

48(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 93


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

posting to document for my own future reference. summer 2011 = 118

23(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 65
You have marked social anxiety.


----------



## Fear Goggles

> December 2011 - 113
> 
> February 2012 - 84
> 
> August 2012 - 72
> 
> March 2013 - 35(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 68


June 2013 - 30(fear) + 26(avoidance) = 56

:b


----------



## Nojz

36 (fear) + 34 (avoidance) = 70 (marked social anxiety)

I didn't think it would be this high.


----------



## anesthesia

i got a 98 the first time i took it
then i got a 96


----------



## didazzo

99....yay.....:blank


----------



## max87

Your score:

28(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 58

You have moderate social anxiety.

I suppose i already knew that.


----------



## The Misery Chick

60(fear) + 59(avoidance) = 119

You have severe social anxiety. 

*shrugs*


----------



## regan36

50 (fear) + 50 (avoidance) = 100

You have very severe social anxiety.

It used to be just 98 :|


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

84


----------



## trs18

106 
I didn't realize it was this bad until I joined this site.


----------



## Moselle

I can't remember the exact numbers anymore, but I got an 89 and was considered severe.


----------



## scythe7

25+17.. Apparently i dont suffer from SA... the test must be broken..


----------



## nomoreants

38


----------



## Watsky

37..


----------



## timidSeal

47(fear) + 37(avoidance) = 84, severe social anxiety


----------



## Kinos Journey

39(fear) + 28(avoidance) = 67

It'd probably be much, much higher if the questions pertained to situations where I usually do avoid (standing up to specific people in person, making business calls, disappointing people, making mistakes, etc)- most of the questions I got were of the 'makes me uncomfortable, but I barrel through it anyway'.


----------



## FionnMcc

39(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 69

Like others said if there were some other situations mentioned this would probably be alot higher.


----------



## zomgz

68(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 132

Dang. I don't feel like it's nearly as crippling as that, but I do have a strong avoidance.


----------



## digitalbath

82. 

I'm positive I've taken this before and want to compare but I'm not sure how many pages back. Search didn't help either :/

Edit: Nevermind, I found it. 77. It's gone up wahhh


----------



## wildgeese

106

yikes!


----------



## ouirobbs

85. Do I get a badge or something that I can flash to people instead of having to talk to them?


----------



## Purple Penguin

96. 

At least it isn't the highest its ever been now


----------



## Sheerful

41(fear) + 32(avoidance) = 73


----------



## loka

i got a 50. i think generally sometimes our Social Anxiety peaks in certain situations. People who have conquered or learn to wrestle and deal with it will have a lower social anxiety score than most. sometimes it comes full force when we are at our lowest.


----------



## Skeithz

35


----------



## Raeden

30(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 83

Meh.


----------



## jealousisjelly

better than i thought!

Your score:
42(fear) + 35(avoidance) = 77
You have marked social anxiety.

but still pretty bad


----------



## DragoonKnight

90 :S


----------



## Jetizaam

105. ;_;


----------



## Janx

I remember my score was over 100. It was quite disturbing to me. Realizing that mental issues affect your life so drastically is not a comforting thing.


----------



## moringa

36(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 83 / You have severe social phobia.
Actually cool, it made me realize that there are a lot of things that don't instill fear in me. Like a high pressure sales person, or a stranger that is being unnecessarily invasive- these kind of situations only annoy/anger me. No fear whatsoever.


----------



## Mina84

Mina84 said:


> I took it today again and got 85, yeah! I'm improving:boogie


And today I got 79! 
45(fear) + 34(avoidance) = 79


----------



## Senpai

83


----------



## lilblu

60(fear) + 68(avoidance) = 128
You have very severe social anxiety. :um

I guess that explains why I don't have a job. It's a wonder I ever made it through school. It's a wonder how no one has ever noticed any of this before. Damn! I must be a really great actor. I deserve an Oscar for making it this far in life without people realizing I live in a constant state of fear.


----------



## nothing else

99

:blank


----------



## OnlineN0w

34(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 67


----------



## ManicXenophobe

123
I say it is situationally dependent for me though. Within the context of certain circumstances i do not experience as much fear of the actions on the test as in others. This score seems to be representative of the general state however.


----------



## Claudia87

120? Did I break the test?


----------



## KeepItQuiet

95


----------



## hasbeenpugged

50(fear) + 36(avoidance) = 86
You have severe social phobia.
:blank


----------



## Mousy

93 woooo


----------



## PersonPersoning

At first i was like oh 53 and 46 so im not that bad....

"your score is 53+46= 99 SEVERE social anxiety"
DOH!


----------



## Rangifer

My result is 119 :| Not nice.


----------



## ew4055

104.


----------



## MidnightBlu

28 Fear + 21 Avoidance = 53 
You do not suffer from social anxiety.

That's not true haha.


----------



## lordseshomaru86

47 fear + 29 avoidance = 76 marked social anxiety

I downplayed a couple responses so it might be higher in truth


----------



## dorean

119


----------



## Veteran Guy

59


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

50+58= 108.....only after realising how bad i am


----------



## unsocial1

it was in the fifties i was surpised at how low it was although i wasnt sure about the questions answers i gave


----------



## TimDude

72 ... about what I expected.


----------



## Heartbreaker

63 ( moderate )

35(fear) + 28(avoidance) = 63


----------



## GangsterOfLove

I can't remember if I did this already.

Anyway, I scored a 59. 34(fear) + 25(avoidance).

That sounds totally wrong to me. My anxiety is WAY worse than that haha.


----------



## LivingZombie

122.
Nailed it!


----------



## Catlover2525

63


----------



## Terranaut

10


----------



## inerameia

54(fear) + 55(avoidance) = 109 very severe social phobia

Woooo!


----------



## Unnecessary

_59(fear) + 62(avoidance) = 121
You have very severe social anxiety.
_

I guess it could be worse.


----------



## RonaldoChips

99.


----------



## legday

99 wtf i didnt expect it to be THAT high!


----------



## tfox

84. With my safe little routines and rarely leaving the house for more then groceries i can pretty much convince myself its not that bad (until i do a test like this).


----------



## Elros

Your score: 
54(fear) + 56(avoidance) = 110


----------



## Tadashi

116


----------



## error404

56(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 116


----------



## AussiePea

98. Higher than I thought it would be tbh since I can more or less function. I guess this is due to the fact I do avoid these situations I know peak anxiety subconsciously so I feel like I am doing better than I really am.


----------



## PhilipJFry

40(fear) + 36 (avoidance) = 76

A little surprised by how low my score is. I don't tend to avoid things as much as I use to but I seem to do it less just because I have very little of a social life, at the moment, after avoiding these things for years.


----------



## NomadicWonder

Over 9000.


----------



## tooafraid

75 and my case already feels so bad, I feel the people who are in the 95+ range.


----------



## midvintertid

106, but I don't really trust myself about picking my answers. :/ And how I feel about things varies a lot depending on how I feel at the time, if I've had a good day, say I've managed to do one thing that freaks me out, then I can usually do other things too and not be too anxious about it since I already feel good.


----------



## Quatermass

34(fear) + 25(avoidance) = 59 

A bit surprised I must say. Not sure if I got it 100% right. Might be a little higher.


----------



## Dustin17

118. and I feel like it's 118, not surprised at all.


----------



## Colt45ws

45+41


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

46(fear) + 48(avoidance) 94....and I'm a musician. I hate it I love meeting new people and making new friends but have this disorder...I call 'feeling'. Total paradox.

I used to use a lot of alcohol while touring and whatnot but it's not the life I wanted so stopped....now I'm back to square one anxiety wise. Sucks


----------



## hypestyle

we'll see.. 74.. ignificant


----------



## swirlisawesome

I got* 113* . I thought I was just shy 3: When I first learned about SAD my parents laughed and said I would "grow out of it" Well I haven't!!


----------



## A Void Ant

48(fear) + 49(avoidance) = *97*


----------



## Nihongo86

96..higher than I thought it would be since I function pretty well. But I guess I don't experience most of those things on a daily basis or have a good habit of avoiding them.


----------



## Peme

34(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 87

T-that's a lot higher than I thought it'd be... Y-yay...


----------



## ChrissyC

45(fear) + 55(avoidance) = 100

Kinda what I thought it may be


----------



## SaladDays

102 and I often feel much much worse.


----------



## change4dabetter

I took the test yesterday, and if i remember it right i scored 69. But how on earth did it soared to 85 today! :O

Lol, Im not really good at remembering numbers, aren't i?


----------



## Thedood

35(fear) + 49(avoidance) = 84


----------



## CinnamonYoshi

55(fear) + 68 (avoidance) = *123*

My social anxiety is very severe. 
I usually do not leave the house.


----------



## khaos123

63, moderate anxiety


----------



## emsupial

65 : (


----------



## megsy00

My score is 113


----------



## TicklemeRingo

She said I'm a lousy photographer :?


----------



## Logston

errrr 90... 38 fear and 52 avoidance. Hard to know how correct my answers are. I honestly felt that I no longer had social anxiety when I joined this site, but maybe I should be rethinking this? I would say that my problem isn't with anxiety but with my avoidance, though.


----------



## JustRachel

61 fear + 58 avoidance = 119. You have very severe social anxiety. :um

That's unexpected. Although I don't leave the house so I feel perfectly happy..of course if I was to leave the house that clearly would be a different story


----------



## lacydragon24

93 Severe Social Phobia


----------



## AndyD1

76 did think it would be quite that high


----------



## EccentricCat

56(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 109


----------



## munchio

105 ;s


----------



## Flutter Girl

93
44 fear + 49 avoidance


----------



## Lutzmann

55+39 = 94

I answered based on something between having medication or not.


----------



## Dark Demon

56(fear) + 46(avoidance) = 102. Severe Social Anxiety. D: 
Well i sort of saw it coming i'd be getting a high result, given i avoid social situations, and can't look at people in their eyes not to mention i don't leave my house unless for going to college or if it's really absolutely necesary. Anyway, guess this can be a way to keep track of my progress


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

52+47=99 for me.


----------



## Bedouin

75, 36 fear and 39 avoidance. I would have expected higher avoidance. If it has asked about interactions with platonic friends more I would have scored a lot higher :/.


----------



## Grignard

75

I need to: participate in more group activities, talk to those in authority (professors, perhaps), act/perform in front of an audience, go to parties, work while being observed, call someone I don't know very well and talk to strangers, speak up in meetings/classroom settings, express disagreement, throw parties, go to Macy's or something and shoo away the sales person.


----------



## Blushy

59(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 117


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

70


----------



## RCN

50(fear) + 52(avoidance) = 102


----------



## freakamidget

I got 82  I didn't think I was that bad anymore :'(


----------



## KawaiiHime

63


----------



## hmweasley

62(fear) + 49(avoidance) = 111

I actually think it may be a bit lower though. I've been making a lot of progress in the avoidance area recently, but I just kind of put how I usually feel. Lately I've been avoiding stuff less, and hopefully I can keep that up.


----------



## UKguy

*56(fear) + 59(avoidance) = 115 *
The test rates greater than 95 as _very severe social phobia_.

I would not have said I had it 'very severe' as I'm better than I used to be - I leave the house now and I study so I have SOME interaction. Having said that it is depressing to do a test like that because it forces you to think about how your anxiety interferes with *every* aspect of your daily life.

I guess compared to a healthy person my SA is 'severe'.


----------



## wine1345

26


----------



## SelleSnowy

34(fear) + 38(avoidance) = 72
Might be a little skewed. Think it should be a bit lower, but maybe not.

The questions were good, brought up some things I hadn't noticed myself doing before. Hm... now I know what to work on more.


----------



## PassiveAggressive

42(fear) + 41(avoidance) = 83
So yeah, severe SA. Not cool


----------



## SD92

61(fear) + 52(avoidance) = 113


----------



## EternalTime

58(fear) + 56(avoidance) = 114


----------



## lithocardium

66 = 30 fear + 36 avoidance.


----------



## FrozenSlumber

*64! Now that's more like it!*

*:clap64:clap * - 27(fear) + 37(avoidance) = 64 (moderate)

I'm sooo happy, what an improvement in a year!!!
My blood, sweat and tears were well worth it.

_I did this in Jan 2013 and got: 41(fear) + 53(avoidance) = *94* (severe)
_


----------



## beli mawr

47(fear) + 44(avoidance) = 91 (severe)

I honestly knew I had anxiety, but didn't think it qualified as "severe". Just "bad".


----------



## Machala Chonga

57
This seems lower than how I actually feel, though. I don't really know how to rate how much fear I feel in a situation. For me, it's mostly just being horribly uncomfortable and avoiding the situation.


----------



## athousandyears

93.. I want to cry.. last time I took it, my score was in the low 70s.


----------



## Brandeau

116.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

63(fear) + 68(avoidance) = 131

I don't leave the house very much, so it's not often I have to deal with this. I'm not very concerned.


----------



## JH1983

44(fear) + 43(avoidance) = 87(severe)


----------



## lastofthekews

46(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 88 ...didn't think I was this bad anymore, I'm not taking any notice of this result, grrr!!


----------



## msh

45(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 103


----------



## inerameia

56 fear + 59 avoidance = 115 very severe SA

No wonder I'm not going out and applying for jobs.

It seems about the same as my last test but I did a little worse on this one.


----------



## MuckyMuck

49 Fear - 44 Avoidance
=93

I have severe social phobia.

Thats a bit of a surprise, i knew i had it but never thought i had it bad.


----------



## Orava

33(fear) + 38(avoidance) = 71

Thanks for the link. This may be something for me to look back at perhaps next year.


----------



## Amandus

I got 99, but I don't feel it's _that_ bad. Most of the score was made from avoidance.


----------



## not2L8

62(fear) + 55(avoidance) = 117


----------



## will22

87
47/40


----------



## GiftofGABA

89. Very disappointed at that result. So I went and did the SPIN test and got 43. Also in the severe range.


----------



## useless creep

64...moderate social anxiety...hope it was 0 though!


----------



## edibleadam

55(fear) + 41(avoidance) = 96

Sounds a bit high for me. There have definitely been periods of my life where the severity was high.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

108 (60+48)


----------



## Str

57, for as far as this test works.
(27 fear, 30 avoidance)


----------



## silentmusician18

i got 108...

i knew i was bad but i didnt realise i was that bad

"you have sever social anxiety"

...


----------



## Captainmycaptain

silentmusician18 said:


> i got 108...
> 
> i knew i was bad but i didnt realise i was that bad
> 
> "you have sever social anxiety"
> 
> ...


I got a 108 too. Congratulations. I actually probably would have scored higher but there were questions like "how much do you avoid talking in front of groups of people?" If I avoided talking in front of people entirely, I would be fired so I MUST do it. My anxiety is getting really really bad lately. Nothing is managing it. My rohypnol is no longer working. I took 20 times the normal dose the other day and I still didn't feel calm.


----------



## crystalchild

94--Severe social phobia. But I have Asperger's syndrome. I think for my kind, I'm kind of...normal.


----------



## NoClue32

38(fear) + 34(avoidance) = 72


----------



## SeraphSoul

I have moderate social anxiety, it says.
I don't really want to share my score because I was unsure of some of my answers =P
Some things I didn't mind, it depended on the situation & who I was with.


----------



## J220

Was 83 a few months ago, now 69.


----------



## goosebump

32(fear) + 32(avoidance) = 64

You have moderate social anxiety.


----------



## Steinerz

I don't remember if I posted to this thread.

140


----------



## fcmallari02

86


----------



## Magz

117


----------



## sbr

51(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 102


----------



## KaitlynRose

...107. o_o;

49 (fear) and 58 (avoidance).

Severe SA? Goodness. I knew I had it, but I would have never thought it was _that_ bad.


----------



## shyguyred

15(fear) + 18(avoidance) = 33 You have no social anxiety.I have gotten much better from when I used to have social anxiety but I still cannot connect with people.


----------



## TheObserver

95, and here I thought I was a very mild case. I don't really believe any test like this anyway, but I can't help but take them.


----------



## Gwynevere

50(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 108

It's hard to answer that though, like, how should I answer for situations where it's not so much fear as discomfort. There's also situations that I avoid for non-SA reasons, like urinating in public restroom.


----------



## Auld Crabbit

My score:

47(fear) + 46(avoidance) = 93

You have severe social phobia.


----------



## ZMBxPrincess

68(fear) + 72(avoidance) = 140


----------



## burgerchuckie

69. Kind of surprised tbh. I believe I belong to the moderate group. But then again, I can still improve :wink


----------



## Missing Link

I'm 88.


----------



## Bipod

Was 90, after 6 months of therapy:
29(fear) + 15(avoidance) = 44


----------



## LoungeFly

Don't remember the last time I took it, but right now it's 47 fear and 33 avoidance for a total of 80-low end of severe.


----------



## blue2

Your score: 47 (fear) + 41 (avoid) = 88

.....i honestly didn't think i would be this high...


----------



## HollaFlower

34(fear) + 21(avoidance) = 55 

Moderate social anxiety. But a generalized anxiety test's equivalent would score around 80-90 for sure.


----------



## Anonymous45

76


----------



## oneofmany

45 fear 54 avoidance =99 

This seems a bit high to me.


----------



## Arkiasis

54(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 102

Yeah...


----------



## Karradon

127... I really hope that this test is not accurate..


----------



## kenosia

62+65=127 :afr


----------



## RestrictedSoul

77 :/


----------



## dexlab

I got 98!


----------



## mishima

_53(fear) + 61(avoidance) = 114 You have very severe social anxiety._

wait what
I'm really not that bad :sus


----------



## roses230

106. I'm going to use this to follow my progress once I can work up the nerve to schedule an appt with my doctor. Clearly I need to.


----------



## aqwsderf

89...
"severe social phobia"
that sounds really awful lol.
I don't think it's too severe ...I say this is bias


----------



## ThisIsRandom

93 that still counts as an A right?


----------



## outsideinside

61(fear) + 59(avoidance) = 120

I didn't really pay attention to the tally system when I took this test lat night at like 3:30 am realy with anxiety and when I saw the first number for my responses - went back and dropped as many points as I could but I think this is still honest.

just taking this test made me feel like I was going to puke

I have just fully identified myself as being person w/ SAD and also really bad agoraphobia  

I know its sounds crazy but just having something that explains or at least identifies all of my problems as being part of a real disorder and not just issues that I have because I'm a freak gives me a lot of emotional relief

I feel like I have a way and a reason to sort through my mess now.

I know I have a long way to go but I feel better (more hopeful) than I have in a very long time.

its still so freaking hard - it freaking hurts!


----------



## agape1

hmm....mine is only a 30. As I looked through the list, I remember having problems with most of these things at some point in my life. I have come a long way, but I feel like I still have a long way to go. God is not finished with me yet!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

67


----------



## Grog

107
50 and 57 
I don't think this is accurate as it says severe but I believe I'm not severe maybe mild at most but then what would I know .


----------



## slowlyimproving

91 No surprise there.


----------



## violetgrey

50(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 97


----------



## adam4991

My score was 43, but I wonder how much accuracy can be weighed on this exam since mild, moderate, and severe are relative terms and people can think of each term differently.


----------



## Larson

43(fear) + 28(avoidance) = 71

''You have marked social anxiety.''

Is it 'good' to have a higher fear score than avoidance? That means you feel the anxiety, but you go ahead and do it anyway?


----------



## loneliness

83. My score can probably vary +/- 15 points depending on my mind state at that time.


----------



## fineline

24(fear) + 23(avoidance) = 47

"You do not suffer from social anxiety."

I do believe the results of this test will vary HIGHLY upon the mood you are in when you take it.

Meh.

EDIT: "Please base your ratings on the way that the situations have affected you in the last week." Oh, well that's probably why then.


----------



## Saltech

94


----------



## CEB32

63(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 121

The test however is vastly flawed and means very little, i could come up with a better one in a matter of hours


----------



## alwaysquiet

103


----------



## PaTrYcK

42(fear) 46(avoidance)


----------



## CubeGlow

75 ah yeah. Improving. Use to be over 100 lol .


----------



## honeyskyy

30(fear) + 31(avoidance) = 61 moderate anxiety

I'm surprised - thought I'd have a higher number


----------



## Jenikyula

Wow. For a second I though I had scored a 37 and a 32 and it made me soooo happy! And then I realized the scores were combined to give me a 69. Well, that sucks.


----------



## Leo J

56 Fear & 54 Avoidance
110 Total 

I am on medication, but it only last for short amounts of time to get me through school so I don't think it effected this. But definitely higher than I thought it might be


----------



## IAMX

mine was extremely severe SA


----------



## anxiousmofo

8(fear) + 23(avoidance) = 31
Does not change the fact that i am messed up socially.


----------



## GrainneR

67. Not bad.
However, my social anxiety comes out more with people I have ties with, rather than strangers, because I usually feel safer with strangers. Not get-in-your-van safe, but I-never-have-to-talk-to-you-again safe.


----------



## taawni138

37 i get anxiety speaking in front of a group but have no problem speaking up when im sitting down lol. and i try to avoid partys but like going to them idk


----------



## Screenaddict

55 so moderate apparently


----------



## Bryher

84...


----------



## dallas91

59 

It was way more than I thought.


----------



## Slytherclaw

100. Wwwwow. And to imagine I used to be twice as bad.


----------



## blue2

47 (fear) +21 (avoidance)= 68
used to be higher


----------



## hellofagoodguy

91 
Im a Real Estate Agent Im starting to wonder how I ever got here!


----------



## One Man Band

52 fear/39 avoidance

91?! I guess I really am that bad.


----------



## blue2

One Man Band said:


> 52 fear/39 avoidance
> 
> 91?! I guess I really am that bad.


Its not that bad i used to be around 90, 39 of your score is avoidance, if you stop avoiding situations, your score would drop quite quickly, the only way to try and work on the fear is to stop avoiding...however little....thats how i lowered my score..the fear is harder to budge though...


----------



## Steppingwolf

49(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 97


----------



## Zeratul

65(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 118


----------



## SAnonimous

40. last time i scored 52, so that's a bit weird. I do have SA though - the test is pretty vague.


----------



## BassHead

44(fear) + 55(avoidance) = 99
You have very severe social anxiety.

...wow, I honestly didn't expect my score to be nearly as high as that. Maybe I cover up the severity of my SA (to myself) more than I realize...


----------



## 0 Kim

115.... hmm thought I was doing better :|


----------



## Marko3

57...


----------



## i suck at life

46(fear) + 65(avoidance) = 111

i avoid things like crazy, even if i'm not afraid of them


----------



## hester

64(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 122
geesh and I thought I was doing a bit better lately too


----------



## mocceb

46(fear) + 35(avoidance) = 81


----------



## Kizzie

43 (fear) + 41 (avoidance) = 84 (severe social anxiety)

Wow, this is an eye opener considering not too long ago I thought I was just introverted. I guess I have been in denial!

Kizzie


----------



## Painful

69(fear) + 72(avoidance) = 141

Yeaaah, I need help. Lol.


----------



## xRoh

Your score:

39(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 72

"Marked" social phobia. So about "normal?" Hmm..


----------



## Stripey

96. At least it's not out of 100??


----------



## tearsforfears

SAnonimous said:


> 40. last time i scored 52, so that's a bit weird. I do have SA though - the test is pretty vague.


Agreed. I got 46.


----------



## SPC

41(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 89

up 4 from the last time i took this... lesigh


----------



## blaznazn22

Painful said:


> 69(fear) + 72(avoidance) = 141
> 
> Yeaaah, I need help. Lol.


you got a perfect score.

mine is 79, 42 fear and 37 avoidance. I think im in denial about my social awkwardness, but I always thought social anxiety was normal for almost everyone. I probably need some kind of help but don't know where to start. Even the forums are a maze.


----------



## TheFabulousUnique

56(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 114


----------



## alexandrab

57(fear) + 54(avoidance) = 111

This probably just made things a lot worse.


----------



## scaliesmark

70(fear) + 66(avoidance) = 136

Wow, that is depressing. I knew my score was going to be pretty bad (I've regressed alot over the last month) but I wasn't expecting that. Makes sense to me though.


----------



## Sintu

*Let's say my score's 100.*

I did the test twice. The first time I scored 99. I was very surprised because I don't think I am severely socially anxious at all because I don't fear social situations as much these days. I did the test a second time and got 112. This second time highlighted that I avoid things quite a lot. I scored "Usually" for most of the issues.

At first I thought that the test was faulty because it scored my avoidance behaviour too highly. The alternative scenario is that by avoiding so often I had fewer social interactions thus fewer fear inducing social interactions.

It makes you think...I've been in therapy for years and I've dwelt on past bad social experiences and recovered from them. I thought I was getting better, but haven't moved on with my life. My avoidance behaviour's still there.


----------



## green9206

88 
severe social phobia.I agree.


----------



## perennial wallflower

Down to 21 Fear/20 Avoidance. 41 total.


----------



## Spindrift

I posted a score of 80 three years ago, almost to the day. Now that's down to 10 (fear) & 13 (avoidance) for a total of 23. This site had a lot to do with my overcoming SA, and I couldn't be more appreciative for that.


----------



## Icewolf

61(fear) + 51(avoidance) = 112.


----------



## Harmeulius

Ouch, 61(fear) + 57(avoidance) = 118, I knew I had SA but I never realized it was this bad.


----------



## Bookwords

142. :x

Yeah, it's pretty bad.


----------



## c224

96. Idk why I was expecting a score of half this much..oops


----------



## TheMachine

57(fear) + 56(avoidance) = 113

Even worse than the last time I took this


----------



## TheMachine

Spindrift said:


> I posted a score of 80 three years ago, almost to the day. Now that's down to 10 (fear) & 13 (avoidance) for a total of 23. This site had a lot to do with my overcoming SA, and I couldn't be more appreciative for that.


That's great to hear! I find this site helpful too.


----------



## Evasion

26(fear) + 29(avoidance) = 55


----------



## slyfox

64(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 124
You have very severe social anxiety.

Not sure if I think it is that high or not. Know it has gotten a lot worse since I quit my job and am afraid of running into ex coworkers. Maybe, I'll try it again when I'm feeling less depressed.


----------



## LoneLioness

42(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 84


----------



## Schwenger

39(fear) + 34(avoidance) = 73
Felt I kinda overrated myself here. It's weird, I feel I'm better at talking if I have a topic in mind (which is why I am not afraid of public speaking as I am conversing) but trying to talk to people for the sake of talking is where I shut down I guess.


----------



## SugarSpunSister

122, 61-Fear/61-Avoidance :um


----------



## PeppermintButler

73


----------



## animeflower6084

It gave me a 56(fear) 57(avoidance) 113


----------



## zookeeper

115.

Anxiety, **** yeah!


----------



## ravens

44(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 84
You have severe social phobia.


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## shypoet90

I got an 86, which is kind of exciting because I have been trying to rule out more stigmatized conditions like schizophrenia and bipolar disorder. I've been trying to explain social anxiety to almost everyone I know, but they never seem to take it seriously no matter how panic-stricken and ill-at-ease I am while giving them the talk.


----------



## Chaarlotteex

89


----------



## EricaRyan

52(fear) + 52(avoidance) = 104

No good.


----------



## fineline

40 

22 fear 18 avoidance

my last score was like a month ago and it was a 47, so maybe im getting better?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got 74 on the test, I believe.


----------



## zykta

117 for me


----------



## Sherloki

98... Well, the answers were kind of subjective so maybe what's severe to me is moderate to someone else. But this is great for personal progress.


----------



## Joyful Streak

53 fear and 43 for avoidance. I thought I was a lot better than I was growing up and in my late teens, I guess not.


----------



## deadgirlrunning

95.....eek


----------



## megansux

an even 100, like 20 points lower than it used to be so that's great


----------



## sweetSacrifice

54(fear) + 63(avoidance) = 117

freaks me out!!!


----------



## RRAAGGEE

117


----------



## jonafin

113


----------



## beffa

101, not like i believe in online tests though lmfao it's not that bad at all


----------



## AceEmoKid

It's been a year and 4 days since I took this quiz. I got 62(fear) + 58(avoidance) = 120. This is a 13 point improvement from 133, so I guess this is good.


----------



## Wulfgar

I dont even want to know...I dont think it would be good for my already dwindling self esteem.


----------



## Pike Queen

Took it today for the first time and got a 67.


----------



## Patchyfluffy

141...


----------



## PoliRay

92.. >_<


----------



## oklahoma1982

24. I really thought 'social anxiety' might have been what I'm experiencing... apparently not. I'm about to google what the medical term for "having a panic attack every time a pretty girl comes over to talk to you is"


----------



## jxw

121 (61/61)


----------



## Sjerseyjojo

122 was my score. On my First Day of Kindergarten at age 5 was when my Life-Long Struggle with SEVERE SOCIAL ANXIETY Began. Until i Graduated from High School, i hid in the Girls Bathroom during All School Breaks and Lunch Periods. I was a Pretty Girl and Very Popular, but i Didn`t want Any Attention drawn to me. I`m now 51 and Social Anxiety has Affected All my Jobs, my Personal Life and having little to NO Social Life. I`m Divorced after a 22yr Marriage and Newly Single. And Trying to Date Again at My Age with severe social anxiety makes it even Harder. Is there Another Woman out there who can "Relate" to my struggle?


----------



## Sjerseyjojo

Hey JXW, lol....my score is just 1 point higher than yours. We both feel the same level of Social Anxiety.


----------



## jxw

Sjerseyjojo said:


> Hey JXW, lol....my score is just 1 point higher than yours. We both feel the same level of Social Anxiety.


Heh. I think I'm running on way too little sleep today. I took it twice and the first time was 121, the second 122. I guess I still had the first score in my head but typed the second score breakdown. :doh

I'm from South Jersey too although closer to Philly. Grew up split between Cinnaminson and Gloucester Twp. Been living in CT for the last 20 years but my family still lives there.


----------



## Pompeii

Wow, I just did it again for 87, my lowest score ever. :eek Hmm, wonder if the onslaught of therapy is having an effect after all?


----------



## digitalbath

Scored 80 this time, 2 points down from last (hooray?). Though I feel like I'm exaggerating at times. Hmm.


----------



## ihans

> 46(fear) + 44(avoidance) = 90


And I thought I am finally starting to function well... :um


----------



## Wren611

58(fear) + 61(avoidance) = 119
You have very severe social anxiety.

The test is very vague, however.


----------



## jeanny

66 fear, 58 avoidance = 124


----------



## Pompeii

41 (fear) + 30 (avoidance) = 71

Yay! Excellent result after three months of group therapy. About this time last year, I was 137, I think.


----------



## laysiaj

50(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 95

I don't know why but I'm genuinely surprised at how high the number is. I thought I was doing pretty well.


----------



## Stray Bullet

41(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 86


----------



## SamyPanda

86 ...how is it 86? Oh holy crap...


----------



## TjfromWI

I think it was around 116, very severe..


----------



## Arkiasis

57+53 = 110


----------



## karma87

94


----------



## AshleyRenee

I got a 96 :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Fear - 51
Avoidance - 61

Total - 112, very severe Social Anxiety.

My worst score ever. Woo. I answered pretty much honestly, but sometimes fear might have been exaggerated a little, but I do avoid most social situations.


----------



## xFCSx

65


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

I got 80. I think my anxiety is very specialised to certain situations though. Stuff like speaking on the phone/speaking to strangers/eating/drinking in public/making eye contact doesn't really bother me so much so long as I know what I'm doing. The majority of my anxiety lies in social situations where there is no script, or in public speaking (which if I ever attempt would give me the biggest panic attack ever). Speaking to my colleagues at work I think I find harder than speaking to the customers. Just socialising in general. I feel like I'm boring, can't think of anything to say, get convinced nobody likes me. I say stupid things, I stutter, I go red, and eventually I'll stop even trying. I don't think that test was designed for my kind of SA. Although apparently I'm still severely socially anxious :/


----------



## sirbey

mine is 53....huh

i always thought my anxiety and especially social anxiety was due more to depression though.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

51(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 96


----------



## Jamalam

Err, 129? I don't know why I did it. I know I'm a state. Don't need an electronic form to confirm it. I'm not a good judge of my own fear and avoidance though. I'd give everything the top mark. Being alive scares me.

It's funny, because I was always raised to look people in the eye and if you meet their eyes, smile. It's ingrained in me, because even if I can't talk or am paralysed by fear, I'll smile at a potential axe murderer.


----------



## LadySC

Mine says:

51(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 93
You have severe social phobia

I always knew I had it but never knew what it was called. People use to think I was weird because of my phobia or they thought I was being dramatic. I remember having to walk across the street many times going to school and the fear of doing so while the cars sat at the light watching you made me run and hide. I hate the fact that all the people in the cars had nothing else to look at, but you. That was/is one of my worst fears. Ugh!


----------



## DeafBoy36

58 but only because I"m on medications. If not for medications, it would be higher.


----------



## KimThanh

90

I forgot what was the fear/avoidance ratio but it does seem like I'm not functionning well in society.


----------



## starsfreak

51(fear) + 48(avoidance) = *99*

Holy crap and I thought I improved a little :blank


----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> 44(fear) + 57(avoidance) = 101
> 
> ...Okay. I really don't think it's _that_ severe.


It's all about the avoidance really. You could have not-so strong fears, but you could avoid most social situations for other reasons such as lack of motivation.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

72. Some of these don't bother me at all but I'd rather tear my own throat out than ever speak to an audience again. A small group, maybe but only as part of a discussion. Phone calls with people I don't know are an issue but face-to-face is almost no fear. Why are phones so scary to some?


----------



## bajanon

109, alright then.


----------



## unseeliequeen

92 apparently


----------



## Marcyh

89 = severe social anxiety


----------



## scruffy67

I got an 83. 80 for fear and 83 for avoidance. In some cases, I think I do better or worse depending on who I'm with.


----------



## cak

I can't remember if I've done this yet or not, but here goes.

132

69(fear) + 63(avoidance)
I don't know, seems about right.


----------



## Jbert95

71

Lower than what it would have been a few years ago. I'm happy about that.


----------



## Recovering Recluse

62! - This affirms that if I could manage to lower it a few points I'd be doing well.


----------



## RyunKnox

80. I didn't think my SA was severe...


----------



## SplendidBob

Maybe I answered before hehe.

But 84.

I never think of it as that bad tbh but reading the situations, yeh, its pretty bad.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

35(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 75

marked social anxiety


----------



## kndrstn

*fear* score was 65 out of a possible 72.
*avoidance* score was 66 out of a possible 72.
combined score was 131 out of a possible 144.

Scores in the 96-144 range indicate *very severe social anxiety*.

seems the only things im capable of according to this test are returning goods to a store and using a public restroom:clap


----------



## Violet Romantic

43(fear) + 43(avoidance) = 86. Severe social phobia. :shock

I honestly didn't think of mine as being that bad, either. :lol I thought I _used_ to be that bad. Maybe I've just become so used to it that it now seems like normal behavior to me. Fascinating!


----------



## SaladDays

38(fear) + 36(avoidance) = 74

Pretty accurate.

"Oh wow,I know how to use a public rest room and how to eat food in public :O :O :O"


----------



## ashleynoelle87

49(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 94


----------



## roats44862

oh wow, 123 :O


----------



## Zarita

100
52 + 48


----------



## Therin

38(fear) + 41(avoidance) = 79

Not afraid to talk to strangers! It's usually the people that already know me that I'm nervous around.


----------



## zstandig

It was really low, see...the social parts aren't worrisome all that much to me. I just don't ...I don't know I just never really make them. I have difficulty putting myself out there. I don't give a damn what others think about me, I'm not self conscious or embarrassed. I guess I'm just atypical. Only thing that really gave me any score was being unable to get a romantic relationship or go to/hold parties. But I'm not afraid of them....I just never really got a chance.


----------



## Scrooge

85, could be worse 
Some of the questions were 0's for me which makes me happy. But the ones that I have problem with are really bad.


----------



## Compwear

69. I think it might have become better since got more responsibility at work


----------



## toomuchsanity

86, I'm surprised it wasn't worse...


----------



## butwhy

131


----------



## vanillabeanplease

56(fear) + 46(avoidance) = 102


----------



## Melodic

80 (49+31), surprised it's that high.


----------



## AlfredPeacocks

These tests aren't accurate because:

1. A lot of the answers can't really be accurately answered. I mean, a phone call? What determines whether it's 1, 2, 3, etc.? If I'm nervous, I'm nervous. I can't put a number on it.

2. You can get whatever score you want. You know which answers are "right" and which aren't.


----------



## Marflaxen

98


----------



## Rattslinger

6(fear) + 13(avoidance) = 19


----------



## Nylea

102...oh my god.
Even just reading a good bit of these made me queasy.


----------



## alina14

75


----------



## tea111red

84. I didn't expect it to be that high, lol.


----------



## vania31415

82, didn't think it would be that high, especially since I didn't actually think I had social anxiety until it was diagnosed.


----------



## shallpass

97, I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## subvocality

37(fear) + 29(avoidance) = 66

Guess it's mainly in the attraction / picking up / getting to know / socializing / partying / on stage areas where I have the most trouble.

But those can be the most painful, am I right? They seem to be the areas in which there's the most on the line.

Depends on the person, though, obviously...


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

46 (fear) & 45 (avoidance), so 91. Sort of on the higher end.


----------



## Coniglio28

61(fear) + 59(avoidance) = 120. I think it's only this high because my SA has been bad lately with college starting. It'd be interesting to take it at a time when I'm not so nervous all the time. 

Haha I can't believe I'm anxious about being judged on how anxious I am.


----------



## Mina84

Your score:
64 Moderate social phobia
36(fear) + 28(avoidance) = 64

getting better and better =)


----------



## Nike7

98
56 fear and 42 avoidance


----------



## truenorth

47 (fear) + 55 (avoidance) = 102... damn.


----------



## Shadowmoses1

Mine is a 121 ._.


----------



## Keaton

109


----------



## 1Pet57

Oh wow I got 113. One of the highest apparently?! But I think us higher scorers are less likely to post so this thread may be a little skewed


----------



## ashleynoelle87

81 - surprised it isn't higher


----------



## kivi

55(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 100


----------



## Dunmer

105

I've been improving recently, it's a bit surprising how high the number still is.


----------



## kageri

17(fear) + 37(avoidance) = 54


----------



## Razin

90.


----------



## L Train

121


----------



## lost in my own mind

53(fear) + 62(avoidance) = 115


----------



## Manako

Huh 137


----------



## ShadowWraith

81.


----------



## stylesgirl

83, not surprising to me though haha.


----------



## arao6

30. Indeed, I don't have SA anymore. I'm just sticking around because I love you guys.


----------



## bry23

29 fear + 33 avoidance = 62

Hmmm...


----------



## Jesse32

127

68 fear + 59 avoidance


----------



## mentalpretzel

Im one of the highest scores with 129! :clap

I fear and avoid everything except for urinating in a public bathroom..yay..:sigh


----------



## thetown

What?? I got a relatively lower score than what I expected?


----------



## arcticmonkeys

93
higher than I expected


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Liebowitz? Is that a concentration camp for liars?


----------



## jiji

50 + 46 = 96

Omg..... This is too high.....
Should use this score to monitor my progress.we gotta overcome this social anxiety.


----------



## ilsr

114

gotten worse since unemployed. relative and sibling problems worsened.
even worse, people esp. relatives who "know" me probably think I deserve to feel this way
for "not working" on it.


----------



## romeoindespair

71


----------



## Sherry01

125


----------



## LauraThePetLover5

133- it's gotten worse since I started the fluoxetine it used to be 110


----------



## Freucinska

WillYouStopDave said:


> Liebowitz? Is that a concentration camp for liars?


ok, that cracked me up....  not sure how much I believe in the powers of the Liebowitz, but I got a score of 87.


----------



## TabbyTab

108 apparently._.


----------



## inerameia

104

56 fear + 48 avoidance


----------



## xxsnapshot

80 what the hell I didn't think I was that bad


----------



## willowmore

At first I read 63 and thought, hey that's not so bad. Then I saw it's an equation ending with a number that has left me quite despondent now because I know that I've answered the questions really truthfully.

Well, I suppose it's only downhill from here. (I'm too ashamed to give the final score; but falling down to the 110's is apparently my goal now, although how to go about it remains a mystery.)


----------



## blackjack32409

First time I took this. 98. It says "very severe"!


----------



## AshleyRising

63(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 127
Yikes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

116. 61 (fear) + 55(avoidance)

I'd say it's worse than that. With a couple of questions, I would've put a 4 if it were an option. My social phobia is very severe; I can barely function.


----------



## moonglum

111. 
Fear 49 + Avoidance 62.

Hem... Not really comforting :blank


----------



## iamnowhere92

115.


----------



## CRAZYHeart

97


----------



## Skotty79

*Think I may have a small Social Anxiety happening....*

I was taking the first score into account 64, thats not too bad..combined with 61 isn't too good lol :|


----------



## lostinparadise89

133 
66(fear) + 67(avoidance) = 133


----------



## Monola

Skotty79 said:


> I was taking the first score into account 64, thats not too bad..combined with 61 isn't too good lol :|


Did the same thing. I got 55 on the first score and thought that was pretty good until I noticed my total score was 98. Should have known better lol.


----------



## eccetra

Bang on 100.


----------



## dc634

98, (45 fear and 53 avoidance)...Definitely higher than I expected...oof


----------



## Kevin001

I got a 120, don't know how accurate that is. Really don't care.


----------



## GloomyTracy

Your score:
57(fear) + 68(avoidance) = 125
You have very severe social anxiety :hide


----------



## Pessoa

97. Damn. Wasn't expecting it to be that high.


----------



## ilsr

53+54 = 107 , a month ago 114

Maybe because it's getting dark now. anxiety lessens a little, probably
would be worse after waking up to a new day.


----------



## Hermiter

116 very severe sa


----------



## ChangelingGirl

102 (56 fear, 46 avoidance). That's while I think of myself as not too inhibited. I have a feeling that when I took this test the last time I posted only the first number too, as it was somewhere in the sixties I believe. I don'thave a social phobia diagnosis by the way.


----------



## classicalpaint

121.


----------



## nervousbat

58. Not sure if that's right but hopefully it is right because it hasn't been too much an interference as of late.


----------



## Fold Space

Zero because I refuse to take these useless tests. The MMPI was crap and so is this. These researchers are all hacks.


----------



## nervousbat

73. :|


----------



## nervousbat

Fold Space said:


> Zero because I refuse to take these useless tests. The MMPI was crap and so is this. These researchers are all hacks.


Yeah, every time I take them the results seem inaccurate. It's like they're just spitting out whatever they feel like, lol, I did this test 3 times today and I went from a 46 to a 73. But the fact that I FEEL anxious in all social situations is enough for me to know whether I actually have SA.


----------



## Fold Space

nervousbat said:


> Yeah, every time I take them the results seem inaccurate. It's like they're just spitting out whatever they feel like, lol, I did this test 3 times today and I went from a 46 to a 73. But the fact that I FEEL anxious in all social situations is enough for me to know whether I actually have SA.


It is an attempt at cookie-cutter diagnosis and factory treatment, giving an individual no credit at all for being an individual, and ignoring all unique circumstances. A further attempt to distance the doctor from the patient and make a science out of everything when in fact human behavior is not so easily quantifiable. And any results that don't fit their crap model, like you and your score, are easily dismissed. Garbage science.


----------



## nervousbat

Fold Space said:


> It is an attempt at cookie-cutter diagnosis and factory treatment, giving an individual no credit at all for being an individual, and ignoring all unique circumstances. A further attempt to distance the doctor from the patient and make a science out of everything when in fact human behavior is not so easily quantifiable. And any results that don't fit their crap model, like you and your score, are easily dismissed. Garbage science.


Yup. Agreed.


----------



## chompers

Mine is 70, although I would have scored higher than 3 for some of those things if possible.


----------



## dc634

nervousbat said:


> Yeah, every time I take them the results seem inaccurate. It's like they're just spitting out whatever they feel like, lol, I did this test 3 times today and I went from a 46 to a 73. But the fact that I FEEL anxious in all social situations is enough for me to know whether I actually have SA.


I'm a little confused how your results could differ that much taking it multiple times. The Liebowitz scale literally just adds up the numbers inputted for the Fear and Avoidance categories and you are literally in complete control of your score. How you could take it multiple times in a day and get a 27 point spread means that your inputted values are extremely inconsistent.


----------



## nervousbat

dc634 said:


> I'm a little confused how your results could differ that much taking it multiple times. The Liebowitz scale literally just adds up the numbers inputted for the Fear and Avoidance categories and you are literally in complete control of your score. How you could take it multiple times in a day and get a 27 point spread means that your inputted values are extremely inconsistent.


I took it at different times of the day. One time before when I was more relaxed and another time after I had to go outside and came back a shaky mess. I'm just being honest about how I feel. :|


----------



## nervousbat

dc634 said:


> I'm a little confused how your results could differ that much taking it multiple times. The Liebowitz scale literally just adds up the numbers inputted for the Fear and Avoidance categories and you are literally in complete control of your score. How you could take it multiple times in a day and get a 27 point spread means that your inputted values are extremely inconsistent.


In general I don't feel anxious when I'm not in anxiety inducing situations, which are social related. That's how I ended up on this forum.


----------



## chaosinfyrno

41(fear) + 39(avoidance) = 80


----------



## Fold Space

nervousbat said:


> I took it at different times of the day. One time before when I was more relaxed and another time after I had to go outside and came back a shaky mess. I'm just being honest about how I feel. :|


*I'm just being honest about how I feel.*

The researcher dismisses any results that don't fit as an aberration. Can it be any simpler? People's experiences don't fit the model. Therefore, the model is crap. Might as well read horoscopes. Liebowitz is a hack who should stick to writing them.


----------



## caughtinthematrix

92


----------



## Pancho35

44 

13 (fear) + 30 (avoidance)


----------



## waterdude125

32(fear) + 24(avoidance) = 56

55-65 is moderate so I guess I'm moderate. I just get afraid but I know how to pull through it. Makes sense.


----------



## Blue Scout

113. Very severe social anxiety. Only activities that cause me 0 anxiety are eating in public and urinating in a public bathroom.


----------



## Drewwerd

85. Huh.


----------



## SapphireMeadow

I got a 75 and it says I have marked social anxiety :/ yep sounds about right.


----------



## feverfew

43(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 83

That's actually a lot better than it would have been a few years ago


----------



## Choci Loni

I don't trust self evaluation forms in general. But come on...



> 35(fear) + 19(avoidance) = 54
> You do not suffer from social anxiety.


:sus


----------



## reaffected

Sigh. 104

A+


----------



## cmw7306

My score was 73. I have marked social anxiety. 38 for fear and 35 for avoidance.


----------



## Brawk Shady

84

But it depends on what you would rate each situation, rather than having technical data when put in those situations, like increased heart rate etc.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*51 - No Social Anxiety - ???*

*









51 - No Social Anxiety

*This surprises me.
I know I have gotten better over the years but I am still an extreme loner with AvPD / SA; have been all my life.

There are a number of situations that do not bother me or bother me very little as compared to when I was younger, but I am still very much afflicted with SA / AvPD so this result of 51 with no social anxiety was not expected.

I answered everything truthfully.

Funny. 
*Many situations that used to create a lot of anxiety in me don't anymore, but I am more alone than I ever have been.

*Go figure.  :stu


----------



## MD10

64


----------



## forgetmylife

69


----------



## sunrisephoenix

102


----------



## Reed Richards

Therapist did one two weeks ago i was 77. Highest ive ever had


----------



## QuietEmerald

81


----------



## Harbinger1

76
Could be worse i guess


----------



## PocketoAlice

122. :roll Oh well.


----------



## amberkits

135 ...


----------



## noctilune

107


----------



## Explorer2015

49(fear) + 50(avoidance) = 99

 I'm just starting to work on it, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## halfgraben

96. Oh dear.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

88 

:/


----------



## Trancequillity

oklahoma1982 said:


> 24. I really thought 'social anxiety' might have been what I'm experiencing... apparently not. I'm about to google what the medical term for "having a panic attack every time a pretty girl comes over to talk to you is"


Same as me, Low score, but do you get nervous speaking in public and chatting got strangers.


----------



## SplendidBob

Interesting, 67 this time, was 84 last time.


----------



## kj235

118


----------



## PallorMortis

106 :/


----------



## Ksenia Positive

I'm fine with eating and drinking in public (can't think of an example when it made me anxious) so got 0s for those, that helped my score. It's the phone and large groups that give me panic attacks...


----------



## odetoanoddity

50 (Fear) + 56 (Avoidance) = 106


----------



## nicky93

38 , i guess its not bad, but still i feel like im going to explode in some of those situations


----------



## Constellations

Holy, I got 131
Then again I am basically afraid of everything so...
I can't even eat in front of people jfc


----------



## XRik7X

20 You dont suffer from Social Anxiety.


----------



## longtimenolove

106

53(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 106

Severe, but I already knew this.


----------



## longtimenolove

Richi97 said:


> 20 You dont suffer from Social Anxiety.


Are you in the right forums? :serious:


----------



## a degree of freedom

Richi97 said:


> 20 You dont suffer from Social Anxiety.


Kinda jealous, I'll be honest.


----------



## XRik7X

longtimenolove said:


> Are you in the right forums? :serious:


I asked myself that question too, I may not have SA but I suffer related problems (conversation skills, enochlophobia and depression).


----------



## XRik7X

senkora said:


> Kinda jealous, I'll be honest.


Personally I would prefer to have SA than being a **** in conversations.


----------



## Joe

133


----------



## jcllcj

123


----------



## Nehebka

101


----------



## Orbiter

84, severe social anxiety.
Well, it's true for many parts.


----------



## Orbiter

XRik7X said:


> I asked myself that question too, I may not have SA but I suffer related problems (conversation skills, enochlophobia and depression).


Is enochlophobia the fear of getting interrupted?


----------



## Papafranku98

74


----------



## ev_77

93


----------



## DiscardYourFear

55
I'm on the lowest end of moderate social anxiety.
Interesting that the only question I got the highest possible score on was introducing myself to someone for a dating/relationship purpose. I can do it on line, which is how I met my boyfriend, but I was never able to do it person.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

XRik7X said:


> Personally I would prefer to have SA than being a **** in conversations.


SA sufferers suffer from poor conversational skills as well.


----------



## XRik7X

Orbiter said:


> Is enochlophobia the fear of getting interrupted?


Not sure if you are being serious about that question, responding it no.


----------



## Orbiter

XRik7X said:


> Not sure if you are being serious about that question, responding it no.


Oh sorry, it sounded like that word in greek.


----------



## JohnDoe26

> 68(fear) + 68(avoidance) = 136
> 
> You have very severe social anxiety.


Damn.


----------



## krikri

114. sht


----------



## Telliblah

44(fear) + 50(avoidance) = 94

Not too shabby.

*reads everyone else's results*

or maybe it is.


----------



## Ameenah

54 (fear) + 42 (avoidance) = 96
😕


----------



## Starcut

64


----------



## SadGhost

112 :crying:

Well at least I can't get too much worse! It's all uphill from here...


----------



## wolfbreed

140 severe social anxiety.......


----------



## 1437

93


----------



## BlueWizzard

57


----------



## CiciRomance

100 :|


----------



## andaresta

93 wow


----------



## mkp1960

72. 43 (fear) + 29 (avoidance) It seems most days I put myself in an uncomfortable spot but there is still plenty I avoid.


----------



## Pastelic

36(fear) + 31(avoidance) = 67


----------



## Jermster91

30(fear) + 27(avoidance) = 57


----------



## Nisus

8(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 38.

I've been in CBT the last five months; the last time I took this test, in July, I got 13(fear) + 36(avoidance) = 49.

Although it says "You do not suffer from social anxiety", SA still impacts every part of my life.


----------



## Elec

108. Majority is from avoidance more than fear.


----------



## Cherry Quartz

89, "severe social phobia"


----------



## Ilaw1

90, I think my score can vary depending on my situation in life. When things are going well, I my score probably drops 20 or more points. I'm experiencing a lot of stress at the moment so my score is fairly high.


----------



## lacey23

25


----------



## Nefarim

I only got a 53. Maybe I don't belong here after all? I could just be a confused introvert I guess, but holy crap I can't talk to people and how do you go 21 years without a girlfriend and not have social anxiety? -.-


----------



## kayay

97. Group anything scares me silly.


----------



## vagues

:serious: 50(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 95


----------



## Perspicacious

98. I don't think it is that severe.


----------



## nordision

130 You have very severe social anxiety. I think they are right.


----------



## a degree of freedom

21(fear) + 20(avoidance) = 41


----------



## Strategist

82. 39 fear, 43 avoidance.

I'm going to start working on each of the activities on the test that give me anxiety (so pretty much all of them) and I'll retake this in a few months.


----------



## hailstorm129

99


----------



## Carterrr95

77 It would be worse but i've learned how to cope with some of the things on the list like looking at people in the eyes


----------



## michael21

89 :O, I didn't think it would be that bad


----------



## Orbiter

(43) Fear + (45) Avoidance = 88

Even though the avoidance is dominating more or less, the fear isn't less severe.


----------



## prairiedreamer

48. There is no way this is accurate.


----------



## peterbones

74


----------



## spacewalker

83

And sometimes I think my SA isn't that bad lol what a joke


----------



## anxiouslylivinglife

Scored 89

Severe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PorcupineTree

96, very severe social anxiety. :|


----------



## WrongDoers

54 fear + 63 avoidance = 117.

Yeah. Things need to change.


----------



## lkkxm

99... yay


----------



## izbits

103~


----------



## SugarMagnolia83

90, awesome.


----------



## Zalkeys

102. I first thought it went up to only 100 and thought I broke it or something haha


----------



## The Wolf

85


----------



## someone123

78 here as well. 

Though I feel like I sugar-cotted some answers.


----------



## Donkeybutt

131... Ho-lee ****e!!! It seems I have one of the highest possible scores.


----------



## Fear Goggles

Fear Goggles said:


> December 2011 - 113
> 
> February 2012 - 84
> 
> August 2012 - 72
> 
> March 2013 - 35(fear) + 33(avoidance) = 68
> 
> June 2013 - 30(fear) + 26(avoidance) = 56


February 2016 - 25(fear) + 21(avoidance) = 46

I hardly think this test can accurately gauge the extent of someone's social anxiety. Nonetheless; it's satisfying to see the steady improvement over the years.

For those of you who are still using this site as a resource for self-improvement, I hope my little journey here acts as positive reinforcement. I've achieved most of what I have through the help of CBT and immersion therapy ("Just do it" attitude).


----------



## beth321

94


----------



## the collector

78

as expected.


----------



## SplendidBob

85.

Previous results 84, 67


----------



## Nikoru

Your score:
69(fear) + 71(avoidance) = 140
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## srschirm

Just scored 106...a number of years back I was at about 124. Progress.


----------



## marcel177

54


----------



## nepnep247

200


----------



## Scott here

91.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist

30(fear) + 45(avoidance) = 75

Interesting test.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*78*

78
I am a basket case. :frown2:
When I was younger it probably would have been around 95.


----------



## Emrakull

73


----------



## Iiram

96..


----------



## anxious1998

Fear Goggles said:


> February 2016 - 25(fear) + 21(avoidance) = 46
> 
> I hardly think this test can accurately gauge the extent of someone's social anxiety. Nonetheless; it's satisfying to see the steady improvement over the years.
> 
> For those of you who are still using this site as a resource for self-improvement, I hope my little journey here acts as positive reinforcement. I've achieved most of what I have through the help of CBT and immersion therapy ("Just do it" attitude).


So you managed to improve by going to a psychologist? I have seen one before but stopped due to other reasons, and I don't know how important/urgent it is to go back and start seeing a psychologist again. It doesn't seem like a priority at the moment. Also, have you seen a large difference in being able to talk to other people, hold conversations, make friends etc.?


----------



## StupidApostates

144...Damn.


----------



## AffinityWing

118

It's gotten worse than I thought..


----------



## DespairSenpai

104


----------



## Fear Goggles

anxious1998 said:


> So you managed to improve by going to a psychologist? I have seen one before but stopped due to other reasons, and I don't know how important/urgent it is to go back and start seeing a psychologist again. It doesn't seem like a priority at the moment. Also, have you seen a large difference in being able to talk to other people, hold conversations, make friends etc.?


I did see a therapist for some time, but I wouldn't attribute much of my success to those meetings. It was educational in many respects and I enjoyed having someone impartial to bounce ideas and theories off. My therapist was a classically trained psychoanalyst. His role wasn't so much to supply me with techniques and solutions to my problems, but rather listen to my ramblings and make connections in the things I'd say and pose questions I would never think to ask myself. He aided me by being a medium through which I could explore my own mind. Perhaps unsurprisingly, I would often leave his office more confused than when I entered.

What truly helped me was learning about CBT on my own time and implementing the techniques in my day to day life. The most significant part of CBT is learning that the source of our emotional problems is irrelevant. The techniques involved are all about treating the symptoms as they appear. The root cause of the fear doesn't matter, it's all about acknowledging the irrational thought patterns which are occurring in the moment and replacing them with rational alternatives.

If you can use CBT to identify the irrational coping mechanisms you've developed over the years and replace them with more sustainable and healthy ones you can begin to put yourself in situations you would typically avoid and use them as a training ground (this is the immersion aspect I mentioned). During this period you'll make mistakes, you'll feel like a failure, but so long as you're capable of reflecting on your experience and identify where you went wrong, you'll inevitably make progress. It's a slow, arduous process with many obstacles. The key is being persistent and self-forgiving.

To answer your question regarding whether I've noticed a difference in my capability to make friends and hold conversations: yes, yes I have. I can more or less talk to anybody I so choose. I still have my off days where my anxiety flairs up and the idea of talking to people is suffocating, but that's all part of the process. So long as you can recognise what's going on and not beat yourself up over it; it's a step in the right direction. The problem at the centre of all our anxieties is the tendency to be too self-critical and believe those criticisms as if they were facts. Allowing ourselves to be open and honest with other people almost always reveals just how inaccurate our self-judgements are.

A huge factor in the early stages of my "recovery" was the use of amphetamines. I would use these drugs to give myself an artificial confidence boost. Whilst under the influence I would find myself doing and saying things I didn't think possible. These experiences taught me that I was capable of so much more than I gave myself credit for. More than that, they demonstrated to me that people actually liked the person I was whilst I was just being my honest self, free from the restraints of anxiety. I took these experiences, reflected upon them and did my best to apply them to my day to day life.

The best advice I can offer you is to read up on CBT and do your best to view the world as a training ground for your anxiety. Take risks, fail, reflect, try again.


----------



## anxious1998

Fear Goggles said:


> I did see a therapist for some time, but I wouldn't attribute much of my success to those meetings. It was educational in many respects and I enjoyed having someone impartial to bounce ideas and theories off. My therapist was a classically trained psychoanalyst. His role wasn't so much to supply me with techniques and solutions to my problems, but rather listen to my ramblings and make connections in the things I'd say and pose questions I would never think to ask myself. He aided me by being a medium through which I could explore my own mind. Perhaps unsurprisingly, I would often leave his office more confused than when I entered.
> 
> What truly helped me was learning about CBT on my own time and implementing the techniques in my day to day life. The most significant part of CBT is learning that the source of our emotional problems is irrelevant. The techniques involved are all about treating the symptoms as they appear. The root cause of the fear doesn't matter, it's all about acknowledging the irrational thought patterns which are occurring in the moment and replacing them with rational alternatives.
> 
> If you can use CBT to identify the irrational coping mechanisms you've developed over the years and replace them with more sustainable and healthy ones you can begin to put yourself in situations you would typically avoid and use them as a training ground (this is the immersion aspect I mentioned). During this period you'll make mistakes, you'll feel like a failure, but so long as you're capable of reflecting on your experience and identify where you went wrong, you'll inevitably make progress. It's a slow, arduous process with many obstacles. The key is being persistent and self-forgiving.
> 
> To answer your question regarding whether I've noticed a difference in my capability to make friends and hold conversations: yes, yes I have. I can more or less talk to anybody I so choose. I still have my off days where my anxiety flairs up and the idea of talking to people is suffocating, but that's all part of the process. So long as you can recognise what's going on and not beat yourself up over it; it's a step in the right direction. The problem at the centre of all our anxieties is the tendency to be too self-critical and believe those criticisms as if they were facts. Allowing ourselves to be open and honest with other people almost always reveals just how inaccurate our self-judgements are.
> 
> A huge factor in the early stages of my "recovery" was the use of amphetamines. I would use these drugs to give myself an artificial confidence boost. Whilst under the influence I would find myself doing and saying things I didn't think possible. These experiences taught me that I was capable of so much more than I gave myself credit for. More than that, they demonstrated to me that people actually liked the person I was whilst I was just being my honest self, free from the restraints of anxiety. I took these experiences, reflected upon them and did my best to apply them to my day to day life.
> 
> The best advice I can offer you is to read up on CBT and do your best to view the world as a training ground for your anxiety. Take risks, fail, reflect, try again.


Wow, thank you for the reply and the advice

I wasn't actually aware you could do CBT by yourself, so I will definitely have to research into that! Thanks for the info on it and the motivation to do so

I am not looking for an immediate cure, and I am under the impression that I will never be able to completely cure myself of it anyway because i feel like anxiety is just in my personality, but just to be able to interact with people without severe anxiety would just make my life so much better >.<


----------



## lastofthekews

lastofthekews said:


> 46(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 88 ...didn't think I was this bad anymore, I'm not taking any notice of this result, grrr!!


2 1/2 years later... 35(fear) + 37(avoidance) = 72

I'm going in the right direction :yes


----------



## a degree of freedom

23(fear) + 16(avoidance) = 39


----------



## Auntie Social

96. Yikes! Maybe I rushed through the answers.


----------



## aquariusrising

Not even sure how to answer for situations I've never been in, party...never been invited to one except once when I was 17. They didn't actually like me. No idea why they asked me... They told me to jump out my window and go lol. As for drinking I don't drink. Several of these I really didn't know what to put. Hardly been in any of the situations. Who rings in public? Never done that.
I've never returned goods because it's been done for me. It says occasionally...often...who has to return them often? Honestly I just haven't been in these situations....Couldn't do this because I just haven't been in enough situations here to answer!


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

*109 for me.*



jangle1 said:


> My score is a 50, and it says I don't suffer from social anxiety, but I can honestly say that's not correct. My symptoms of SA, though less then what it used to be, is certainly not in remission.
> 
> Honestly as I'm looking at the scale, I would say 25-30 range would be an upper bound for someone without SA. Anything over 30 seems like SA.
> 
> Find out your score:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/disorder/liebowitz/


Anything over 30 is not SA.
50 means you do not have SA.
As an expert on this for the last 19 years every day of my life I would say you need to have at least a 60....around that. If you have a 30 TOTAL there is no way you have anxiety. I dunno about 50 either. I would say at least a 60. I would have to double check. Like you can have alll these freaking problems yet not avoid all the situations. They would show and it would be nuts but you don't always avoid them so that changes the score. Eventually though they get worse and then you leave the job or whatever it is. You can only do it for so long.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

doodleflap said:


> 112
> 
> Wow.


When I first read this I was like what the fck. Then I realized I sounded like someone JUMPING to conclusions based on nothing. Like I didn't believe you really had severe anxiety because you were posting on the internet and I can't do that wiithout anxiety.
But anyways, I have the same anxiety as you and am similar to you not being able to hold a job etc. Or leave the house.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

metamorphosis said:


> 75. But this doesn't take into account if you're on meds or not. If I wasn't it would be a lot higher.


People with severe anxiety who take medication still have severe anxiety. Or everyone would be cured and all working. And I know myself and other people with severe anxiety. Medication doesn't help severe anxiety. Try again.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

Keirelle said:


> 107, but some of them were a bit difficult for me because I don't remember NOT having social anxiety, so some things are a bit different for me. Like using a public washroom- I will do it, but I make sure there is no one in there or that they definitely cannot hear me pee (I also can't pee if anyone can hear me at home though too, haha). I have a lot of habits that I don't even entirely realize AREN'T okay, because I have always done them. My parents tell me I haven't been able to use the washroom with anyone in hearing range since I learned how to use a toilet...
> 
> And some things depend on the situation- like eating in public, depends on the setting of the place how I will do. So I literally will wait to get a booth. I feel same in a booth, but I will have a hard time if it is in open seating or not by a wall at least.
> 
> Anyone else?? Is this just me and my weird SA habits?


I got a 109 and am similar to you. Those aren't weird habits. That is how people with valid problems are. All basicaly the same. I went to your profile just out of courisity to see if you work because I saw your score was high. I also had to leave college (multiple times) for basically the same reasons as you. It seems like we have similarly severe anxiety.


----------



## Erroll

eleda said:


> OMG 119. I'm going to use this as a base line (thanks for the idea Vip3R) to follow my progress.


Phew! If I hadn't seen that you also have a 119, I would have been too embarrassed to admit my score. But I did find most of the stuff the quiz addressed sorta terrifying.


----------



## ravens

49(fear) + 41(avoidance) = 90


----------



## Fever Dream

86. 42 (fear) + 44 (avoidance)


----------



## Rodrigo R

Questions about parties added 12 points. The total score is 59.
So I would not have social anxiety if parties didn't exist.
I really hate parties.


----------



## AggravationState

59 (fear) & 41 (avoidance)


----------



## bewareofyou

51(fear) + 50(avoidance) = 101

It was about the same last year.. at least it hasn't gotten worse I guess.


----------



## sad1231234

120 total 59 fear 61 avoidance


----------



## Dissipated

52(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 116


----------



## naes

90

46 fear + 44 avoidance


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Omg some of you guys have way less anxiety than me wtf ???

My score:
65(fear) + 42(avoidance) =* 107*
You have very severe social anxiety. Yeah, no s**t

And to think that through exposure therapy I've once gotten to cure almost completely my anxiety.....


----------



## naes

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Omg some of you guys have way less anxiety than me wtf ???
> 
> My score:
> 65(fear) + 42(avoidance) =* 107*
> You have very severe social anxiety. Yeah, no s**t
> 
> And to think that through exposure therapy I've once gotten to cure almost completely my anxiety.....


How did it come back?


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

103. Yikes. I fared much worse than I thought I would. I'm what you call a functional sufferer of social anxiety. In terms of--I've just gotten really good at forcing myself to do things that make me intensely uncomfortable in social settings. Enough to get by that is, I guess. Sheesh.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

naes said:


> How did it come back?


I stopped exposure therapy cause I thought the results would stay. In about a week, all of the anxiety came back. I didn't isolate myself or nothing to make it come back, on the contrary, I socialized a lot. I even went out on a date with a gorgeous girl and there was no anxiety at all, I couldn't believe it.

I won't try it again and do more exposure therapy, as I don't know if it is a point of no return where your results remain permanent, and that therapy feels like hell anyway.


----------



## naes

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I stopped exposure therapy cause I thought the results would stay. In about a week, all of the anxiety came back. I didn't isolate myself or nothing to make it come back, on the contrary, I socialized a lot. I even went out on a date with a gorgeous girl and there was no anxiety at all, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> I won't try it again and do more exposure therapy, as I don't know if it is a point of no return where your results remain permanent, and that therapy feels like hell anyway.


You sure it wasn't a medicine or something that helped ? That just seems really strange for therapy to work and then all the results to just vanish in a week.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

naes said:


> You sure it wasn't a medicine or something that helped ? That just seems really strange for therapy to work and then all the results to just vanish in a week.


No medicine or no new medicine at that time. I would have made the correlation. And btw, I've done exposure therapy like 3 times all these years, on my own, and I know how it behaves so it was the therapy getting me the results. Temporary ones sadly. But crazy ones.

At the moment I'm doing psychoanalytic psychotherapy for 3 months now and I've learned that given the severity of my social phobia, until I find the root cause of my anxiety in my childhood, all other methods will deliver temporary results. Like CBT did for the last 13 years, or this therapy I did on my own.https://www.google.ro/search?client...ved=0ahUKEwjI5vT53sLOAhUGPRQKHTmzAI0QvwUIGSgA


----------



## naes

RenegadeReloaded said:


> No medicine or no new medicine at that time. I would have made the correlation. And btw, I've done exposure therapy like 3 times all these years, on my own, and I know how it behaves so it was the therapy getting me the results. Temporary ones sadly. But crazy ones.
> 
> At the moment I'm doing psychoanalytic psychotherapy for 3 months now and I've learned that given the severity of my social phobia, until I find the root cause of my anxiety in my childhood, all other methods will deliver temporary results. Like CBT did for the last 13 years, or this therapy I did on my own.https://www.google.ro/search?client...ved=0ahUKEwjI5vT53sLOAhUGPRQKHTmzAI0QvwUIGSgA


Wow that's crazy. I really hope that you find out what you need to know and start to feel better. I can't imagine having my SA disappear just for it to come back. That is like the ultimate tease 
>.<


----------



## ravens

49(fear) + 41(avoidance) = 90


----------



## blueangellost6

I have severe social anxiety at 100. 52 fear and 48 avoidance, I think its going to become worse than that after recent events.


----------



## Sophie1995

Total - 105
Fear - 53
Avoidance - 52


----------



## BoBooBoo

Oh goodness...

60(fear) + 55(avoidance) = 115


----------



## cybernaut

OneLove21 said:


> Took it a few days ago and I got an 87.


Shiiit,that was me in 2011.I re-took it today and got a 39, which seems pretty average. Group discussions&dating are my main issues. Everything else is fine-even casual parties (gone to a few in life). I'm also not on meds.

29(fear) + 10(avoidance) = *39*


----------



## Unreality

64(fear) + 61(avoidance) = 125 

Not great.


----------



## Jennachan

Wow, mine said 92. I do avoid most of those things very often. Strangely enough, I don't have too much trouble with giving presentations, it's just everyday conversations with people, especially with people I don't know, that bothers me, as well as criticism and having to confront someone.


----------



## Kevin001

Kevin001 said:


> I got a 120, don't know how accurate that is. Really don't care.


Current ~ 43(fear) + 52(avoidance) = 95

I've definitely improved since my early days here .


----------



## Mr A

I got 120 initially... 
_ONE HUNDRED AND TWENTY 
_

Then I took it again, and really thought about my answers and the meaning of the words "fear" and "avoidance", and I ended up getting around the 95 range. Regardless, I probably have have _severe _social anxiety, but at it's worst a few years back, it's was likely _very severe_.

However in my case, even though I tended to choose "1-2" for the "fear" drop-downs, my "avoidance" was almost always "3" on each one. This is why I think AvPD is more accurate for me.


----------



## the misanthrope

107


----------



## birdgirl

99- You have very severe social anxiety. Not surprised


----------



## Abhorsen

55(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 102

hm I honestly thought it won't be THIS high...


----------



## RobinTurnaround

Your score:
35(fear) + 35(avoidance) = 70
You have marked social anxiety.

The scoring scale:
55-65 Moderate social phobia
65-80 Marked social phobia
80-95 Severe social phobia
Greater than 95 - Very severe social phobia


----------



## Avolition

33(fear) + 53(avoidance) = 86


----------



## donna1972

108


----------



## Groomp

135 ... whoops.


----------



## Dreaming1111

70 
That seems about right.


----------



## sad1231234

Abhorsen said:


> 55(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 102
> 
> hm I honestly thought it won't be THIS high...


Try having 120


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

50 Fear + 58 Avoidance = 
108 very severe social phobia.


----------



## Lemongrass

72 
I thought it would be worse


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Got 105.... I can't remember what I got the last time I did this test, but I'm fairly certain it wasn't this high. Such a score labels my social anxiety as "very severe". It really isn't that bad. I've improved a LOT within in the last year. This test isn't accurate.


----------



## Rodrigo R

92, it's worse than I thought


----------



## Virgo

63, moderate social phobia. I'm very happy, I'm getting much better. And to top that off, my fear level is higher than my avoidance level, which means, I suppose I am approaching things even if I fear them at times. Which makes sense, because I think I do. But really, speaking in front of an audience? I think most people are severely afraid of that.


----------



## SplendidBob

65 (33 fear 32 avoidance)

Previous results 85,67,84

I have improved significantly this year in some areas, but there is a lot of stuff on that list that I just can't go anywhere near.


----------



## nightfly

got an 86 lol, i don't think my SA is near that bad (at least not anymore)


----------



## AllTheSame

I got an 83...I got 49 fear and 34 avoidance. I think that's the lowest score I've had since I've been on this site, in 6+ years.


----------



## Dan the man

44 fear + 45 avoidance = 89


----------



## emerald

60(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 124

Hmm...


----------



## AngstyTeenager

43(fear) + 35(avoidance) = 78

(Honestly though, I don't even know why I feel anxious half of the time. I just feel anxious for no reason. So, I didn't even know how to answer most of these questions. And I'm a realistic, I can't avoid everything, although I'll definitely try my best to!)


----------



## citizen_erased

42 (fear) + 48 (avoidance) = 90

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Icestorm

57(fear) + 61(avoidance) = 118

Sigh. Still pretty high. At least my anxiety levels have improved within group settings somewhat. It's just the face to face and telephone conversations that's super difficult, still.


----------



## Raies

41(fear) + 35(avoidance) = 76

Some questions are a bit difficult to estimate, if they're something you normally just avoid expecting to feel anxious; how do you estimate how anxious you will feel in the situation where you'd have to do that..?


----------



## Moon and Star

I got 45(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 93, so according to the test I have severe social phobia. Sounds about right.


----------



## marsia

I don't remember, but it was moderate, which is right. I don't look socially phobic, just like I give weird, inappropriate, self-centered sounding responses to things, when really I am so nervous I can't think.


----------



## countingserifs

*89*

47(fear) + 42(avoidance) = 89
Keep in mind, all these scores will fluctuate. You may also have more SA in a certain area. For instance, I get more anxious in performance situations (just people watching me) over using a public washroom. Your low score is a good thing! Unless you want to have social anxiety.


----------



## Mat999

60(fear) + 61(avoidance) = 121
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## flotilla

65(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 125


----------



## Rickets

112.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

76.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Fear 63 avoidance 59 for a total of 122

It does seem too high though, I answered all the questions honestly. I think I do have all the fears and avoidance but I have found ways around the problems. I didn't account for if I had to do anything like working in a group I would avoid it if at all possible but I'll do it if necessary. I'm fearful but persistent and trying to consciously improve myself.


----------



## quietst0rm

104
A little higher than I expected but not a big surprise


----------



## Paul

Your fear score was 39 out of a possible 72.
Your avoidance score was 39 out of a possible 72.
Your combined score was 78 out of a possible 144.
Scores in the 66-80 range indicate marked social anxiety.


----------



## Squirrelevant

49(fear) + 48(avoidance) = 97
You have very severe social anxiety.


----------



## littleghost

118. Wow, that's pretty bad. I guess I'm in the right place here. I'll use that as a benchmark as I try to improve.


----------



## Everchanger

53 fear + 54 avoidance = 107 overall.


----------



## Zozulya

47(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 94


----------



## waterfairy

37 (fear) + 35 (avoidance) = 72. Not too terrible I guess.


----------



## dreamydragon

96


----------



## iminnocentenough

dreamydragon said:


> 96


>not scoring a sick 100%

lol loser.


----------



## SplendidBob

28(fear) + 28(avoidance) = 54

I don't have social anxiety. Hmm. Uwot m8?

Previous results 65,85,67,84


----------



## SparklingWater

26 fear+ 27 avoidance= 53

This unfortunately isn't accurate for me (though i wish it were.) Although with all the therapy and work I've been doing my SA has decreased, most of my anxiety is more about building relationships than just generically interacting with pple. None of those things tested give me anxiety straight away. The prospect of staying with someone for prolonged conversation and building a relationship is where my anxiety comes into play. Mainly my ability to connect or keep someone interested. Due to my history of abuse, my SA is from C-PTSD so it's more a relational trauma issue with a need to practice social skills than just pple=anxiety deal. Unfortunately that test doesn't really show all the intricacies. Who knows, maybe my stuff would have a different diagnosis or has a more effective, dedicated treatment than just attempting to treat SA. Well I'll be back in therapy soon so we'll see.


----------



## relm1

105

53 fear + 52 avoidance

Damn, and that's after a year of SA therapy.


----------



## Ere

117


----------



## Glycerin

It makes me cringe when I read the questions and embarrassing situations where I exhibited clear, strong physical symptoms in front of others pop up in my memory.



55(fear) + 62(avoidance) = 117


----------



## The Library of Emma

First time
68, marked social anxiety.

Second time
42(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 82, severe social anxiety


I also realized that the things i have low anxiety levels towards, i often have the highest avoidance for, except for "disagreeing with someone you don't know very well/just met," which is the worst.


----------



## 1ShyKid

52 (fear) + 52 (avoidance) = 104


----------



## pineapplesareinmyhead

106, 53 fear + 53 avoidance. R.I.P. me


----------



## dragonfruit

48 + 46 = 94. "Severe social phobia"


----------



## Sundrop

My score is 117 :laugh: I'm a mess. 65 fear, 52 avoidance. In the end most of my anxiety is fear, but I literally can't avoid most situations, or I sit through it while still feeling highly uncomfortable, so it's hard to judge whether my anxiety is bad if I'm still able to do the anxious thing, while feeling like poop the entire time and even after I'm done and nothing is there to be anxious about. :crying:


----------



## Zyinth

112


----------



## morelsfp

41.


----------



## killyourheroes

51(fear) + 28(avoidance) = 79
You have marked social anxiety.

I don't think my social anxiety is that strong, a lot of the described situations were too generalized. For example, what kind of party would I be going to? Is anyone I know present or are there only strangers? That makes a big difference to me


----------



## forgetmylife

not too bad, but after 2 years no major improvement apparently... i agree though that a few of the questions are too general and could go either way

Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale Test (5/12/17)
44(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 74 
You have marked social anxiety.

Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale Test (2/4/15)
40(fear) + 29(avoidance) = 69
You have marked social anxiety.

Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale Test (10/7/15)
41(fear) + 30(avoidance) = 71
You have marked social anxiety.

im wondering if im more depressed than i am SA, but some of my depression stems from SA or from what SA has done to me so idk...


----------



## lackofflife

59(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 119


----------



## alexxah1990

61 (fear) + 63 (avoidance) = 124 (very severe social anxiety).

Just started CBT, so hopefully that will start to reduce soon!


----------



## Awkwardpotato

51(fear) + 47(avoidance) = 98

Don't know if this is accurate though.


----------



## Clivy

Your score:

70(fear) + 64(avoidance) = 134

My score is higher than I expected!


----------



## foreigngirl

64

****s my life up


----------



## QuietLabrador19

58(fear) + 43(avoidance) = 101 very severe social anxiety


----------



## Rockz

Hello,

48(fear) + 40(avoidance) = 88


----------



## scintilla

74. I took this test some years ago and I can't remember the results but I know it was a lot higher then. I still have quite a bit of anxiety but my avoidance has gone down significantly.


----------



## ThadeRiver

85


----------



## ceelofan96

76

I'm more afraid of people I've meet 5-20 times before, like classmates, acquaintances, or friends. Maybe its more of a fear of intimacy. I'm okay around strangers because I don't have to see them again and no relationship is being built.


----------



## SplendidBob

41


----------



## KotaBear96

83


----------



## Red2N




----------



## nicasino

114, it was up to around 120 a few months ago so it's something I guess.


----------



## mgra

I think mine was like an 83 the last time I took it.


----------



## maniuni

94

I thought it would be lower.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

72, marked social phobia. No idea what I got last time, it's been quite a while since I last took this test. 72 is pretty accurate, I think. I've had far higher scores, even in excess of 95 before...


----------



## Ladybird1187

72. I've never taken this test before. According to it I have "marked social phobia". I expected to score lower. I still haven't quite accepted I have SA.


----------



## anxioussara

75


----------



## Gamgee

79... note that i actually think that my social anxiety has actually improved a LOT.


----------



## sparky10

44 + 37 = 81

Worst it has been but no surprise


----------



## SplendidBob

32 now. Social anxiety is pretty much dead, or close to dead. Other issues are the problem now.

24(fear) + 8(avoidance) = 32


----------



## arctium

121 (67 + 54) 
I suppose that is bad 🙄


----------

